# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Περί εικονικού φορτίου απορία

## liat

Αγαπητοί συμφορουμίτες, όταν αποφάσισα να ασχοληθώ με την κατασκευή πομπού, θεώρησα καλό, μετά από διάβασμα στο φόρουμ, να φτιάξω κι ένα εικονικό φορτίο, ώστε να μην προκαλώ προβλήματα κατά τις δοκιμές.

Λόγω της μικρής εκπεμπόμενης ισχύος προσανατολίστηκα σε ανάλογο dummy load, δηλαδή της τάξης των 20 watt.
Για το δημιούργημα χρησιμοποιήθηκαν 20 αντιστάσεις άνθρακος (τέτοιες ζήτησα και πιστεύω ότι μου έδωσαν ανάλογες) 1ΚΩ/1W, σε παράλληλη διάταξη σαν σκάλα που κατέληξε να ενώνονται τα άκρα του (ένα βραχιόλι από αντιστάσεις δηλαδή) κι επομένως 50Ω/20W.

Στη θεωρία όλα υπολογισμένα σωστά, στην πράξη όμως μετρήθηκε αντίσταση γύρω στα 49Ω.
Μου είπανε ότι είναι καλύτερα να είναι λίγο παραπάνω από τα 50Ω, οπότε αφαίρεσα μία αντίσταση και πλέον μετράω 51,8Ω και φυσικά η αντοχή του έπεσε στα 19 watt (αν δεν τα υπολογίζω λανθασμένα).

Υποτίθεται ότι με το εικονικό φορτίο "συντονίζει" σε όλο το εύρος συχνοτήτων, αποφεύγοντας την αλλαγή μήκους των στοιχείων, εκτός του κύριου σκοπού του.

Όπως έχω πει σε άλλο θέμα που αφορά στην κατασκευή του πομπού, η ένδειξη των στασίμων στη γέφυρα (diamond SX-200) είναι μηδενική, ενώ με το εικονικό φορτίο (τόσο με τις 20 όσο και τις 19 αντιστάσεις) έχω μια πολύ μικρή ένδειξη.
Είναι λογικό αυτό ή δεν είναι σωστά φτιαγμένο το dummy;
Υπάρχει πρόβλημα που είναι εκτός κάποιου κουτιού (μεταλλικού ή γυάλινου) που βλέπω σε άλλα;

----------


## michaelcom

χωρις να ειμαι απιστευτα γνωστης θεωρω οτι ο τροπος κατασκευης, σου δημιουργει το προβλημα.

Τα PCB ειναι λες και ειναι απλισμοι ενος πυκνωτη και λογικα πρεπει να το "εξουδετερωσεις" με ενα πηνιακη παραλληλα, αλλα αυτο σου προσθέτει εύρος συχνοτητων.

----------


## liat

Στο διαδίκτυο είδα τον τρόπο μονταρίσματος και μου άρεσε.
Το κατά πόσο είναι σωστό είναι άλλο θέμα που ξεπερνάει τις δικές μου γνώσεις (!)
Να επισημάνω ότι το ίδιο συνέβαινε και με την αρχική του μορφή (σκάλα) και γι' αυτό έκανα τη σκέψη να το φτιάξω όπως το βλέπεις τώρα, αφενός μήπως "έστρωνε" αφετέρου για καλαισθησία.

----------


## FOTIS 1525

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...ight=dummyload

----------


## p.gabr

Φιλε ΓΙΑΝΝΗ έκανες μια αναλυτική περιγραφή αλλά ξέχασες το σημαντικότερο . 
ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΤΟ ΘΕΣ??? 
  Τέτοιαφορτία πρέπει να τα υπολογίζεις ότι ανταποκρίνονται σωστά μέχρι 50 μηζ 
Βεβαίως από καθόλου είναι καλύτερο και ένας λόγος στάσιμων μέχρι 1.5 υποφερτός 

  Πράγματι υπάρχει μια παράλληλη χωρητικότητα ως προς την επιθυμητή ωμική αντίσταση .Αυτό το πράγμα όπως προείπε ο ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ μπορεί κατά κάποιον τρόπο να εξουδετερωθεί , αλλά όμως δεν είναι σίγουρο γιατί εκεί επεμβαίνει και το μήκος του καλωδίου που αναστρέφει τα φαινόμενα

Να χρησιμοποιήσεις μια  σωστή αντίσταση, δεν είναι ακριβή το κόστος της είναι 12$ 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DUMMY-LOAD-R...-/201149396723

ΚΟΙΤΑ εδώ σε ένα παρόμοιο θέμα 

attachment.jpg

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=76731

  απότο μέλος *anesmidas*

----------


## liat

> Φιλε ΓΙΑΝΝΗ έκανες μια αναλυτική περιγραφή αλλά ξέχασες το σημαντικότερο . 
> ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΤΟ ΘΕΣ??? 
>   Τέτοιαφορτία πρέπει να τα υπολογίζεις ότι ανταποκρίνονται σωστά μέχρι 50 μηζ 
> Βεβαίως από καθόλου είναι καλύτερο και ένας λόγος στάσιμων μέχρι 1.5 υποφερτός 
> 
>   Πράγματι υπάρχει μια παράλληλη χωρητικότητα ως προς την επιθυμητή ωμική αντίσταση .Αυτό το πράγμα όπως προείπε ο ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ μπορεί κατά κάποιον τρόπο να εξουδετερωθεί , αλλά όμως δεν είναι σίγουρο γιατί εκεί επεμβαίνει και το μήκος του καλωδίου που αναστρέφει τα φαινόμενα
> 
> Να χρησιμοποιήσεις μια  σωστή αντίσταση, δεν είναι ακριβή το κόστος της είναι 12$ 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DUMMY-LOAD-R...-/201149396723
> ...







> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...ight=dummyload



Φώτη και Παναγιώτη τα έχω δει θα θέματα όπως και διάφορα έτοιμα εικονικά φορτία που είδα στο ebay.
Κοίταξα να διατηρήσω το κόστος πολύ χαμηλά και κατέφυγα σε αυτή τη λύση.
Μιας και υπάρχει όμως, σκέφτηκα να ρωτήσω τους ειδικούς του φόρουμ.
Φώτη για τα fm το χρειάζομαι.

----------


## SV1EDG

Το ποιό πιθανό είναι να μην έχεις κάποιο ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα στα FM.Αντε να φτάσει μέχρι 1,5 το VSWR.Υποθέτω ότι έχεις μια γέρυρα στασίμων για να δεις συμπεριφορά?

----------


## liat

> Το ποιό πιθανό είναι να μην έχεις κάποιο ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα στα FM.Αντε να φτάσει μέχρι 1,5 το VSWR.Υποθέτω ότι έχεις μια γέρυρα στασίμων για να δεις συμπεριφορά?



Ναι την diamond SX-200. Τα στάσιμα με το δίπολο φαίνονται στην κόκκινη βελόνα. Με τη μπλε είναι τα στάσιμα με dummy.

----------


## jimnaf

Το dummyload  σωστά δείχνει αν υπολογίσουμε της μικρές ατέλειες του. :Thumbup1: 

Το δίπολο δεν μου φαίνεται να τα λέει καλά.

----------


## liat

> Το dummyload  σωστά δείχνει αν υπολογίσουμε της μικρές ατέλειες του.
> 
> Το δίπολο δεν μου φαίνεται να τα λέει καλά.



Το έχω κι εγώ απορία με το δίπολο. Μιλάμε για απλό δίπολο, όχι broadband και χωρίς balun. Το καλώδιο δε, περί τα 15 μέτρα rg-58!!!!!!!!
Είναι δυνατόν να μη δείχνει στάσιμα;

----------


## SRF

Για το είδος δοκιμών... μετρήσεων που σκοπεύεις να κάνεις με αυτό... είναι μιά χαρά, σε ερασιτεχνικό επίπεδο!!! 
Μην ασχολείσαι παραπάνω... με το αν είναι 49 ή 51 Ω! Οι ανοχές που έτσι και αλλοιώς δεν θα μπορέσεις με μιά γέφυρα σαν αυτές που πουλάνε στο απλό εμπόριο, και τελικά ένα τέτοιο φορτίο ιδιοκατασκευής δεν προσφέρει΄τίποτα παραπάνω από ένα "εντός ορίων" τερματισμό!!! Αυτό λοιπόν το έχεις όπως έιναι!!! Αν θέλεις κάτι να "υποβοηθήσεις" για καλύερη συμπεριφορά... τότε φτιάξε καλώδια διασυνδέσεως γεφύρας φορτίου σε ακριβές λ/4 του κέντρου των FM δηλαδή στους 98MHz.

----------


## SRF

> Το dummyload σωστά δείχνει αν υπολογίσουμε της μικρές ατέλειες του.
> 
> Το δίπολο δεν μου φαίνεται να τα λέει καλά.







> Το έχω κι εγώ απορία με το δίπολο. Μιλάμε για απλό δίπολο, όχι broadband και χωρίς balun. Το καλώδιο δε, περί τα 15 μέτρα rg-58!!!!!!!!
> Είναι δυνατόν να μη δείχνει στάσιμα;



Περίπτωση Α. Έχεις συμπτωματικά πετύχει καλώδιο μήκους τέτοιου που στην συχνότητα δοκιμών σου "συντονίζει" το ίδιο με την κεραία σου (τυπικά ακτινοβολεί ΚΑΙ το καλώδιο δηλαδή)! Απόρριψη περιπτώσεως Α? Αν σε όποια συχνότητα και να δοκιμάζεις ισχύει το ίδο, τότε πας στην περίπτωση Β πλέον!
Περίπτωση Β, Η ισχύς σου είναιν υπερβολικά μικρή ή έστω οριακή... σε σημείο που συνδυαζόμενη με τις απώλειες που το καλώδιο των 15μ παρουσιάζει, τελικά στην γέφυρα ΔΕΝ φτάνουν ικανής ισχύος για διέγερση στην κλίμακα στασιμών, επιστρεφόμενα κύματα! Σκέψου να στελνεις πχ 1W και να έχεις μιά γραμμή μεταφοράς που στα 15μ έχει ΑΠΕΙΡΕΣ (υποθεση εργασίας) απώλειες... η οποία έχει όμως ονομαστική τιμή Ζ τα 50Ω που απαιτεί στην έξοδό της ο πομπός και η γέφυρά σου! Η γέφυρα στο FWD θα διαβάζει ότι στέλνεις το 1W προς την γραμμή σου και το όποιο Χ φορτίο στην άλλη άκρη των 15μ της, όπου το Χ φορτίο μπορεί να είναι κοντά ή όχι στα 50Ω σου! Επειδή οι απώλειεις είναι "άπειρες" το οδεύων 1W μέσα από την γραμμή σου ΔΕΝ θα φτάσει ΠΟΤΕ στον τερματισμό Χ και δεν θα προκύψουν εξ' αυτού ανακλωμενα κύματα τα οποία θα διατρεξουν ανάποδα την ΑΠΕΙΡΩΝ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΩΝ γραμμή σου, για να μπορέσουν να διεγείρουν το κύκλωμα μετρήσεως επιστρεφόμενων της γέφρας! Υπό αυτήν την συνθήκη (ή και μιά εξ΄ίσου σχετική, πχ μικρή ισχύ πηγής και μεγάλες απώλειες γραμμής στο σύνολο ενός Χ μήκους της) η γέφυρα σου θα δείχνει την ισχύ που βγάζει ο πομπός σου και ΔΕΝ θα δείχνει ΠΟΤΕ στάσιμα! 
Η περίπτωση αυτή αντιστοιχεί με το να έχεις ένα ιδανικό ΤΕΧΝΗΤΟ ΦΟΡΤΙΟ, φτιαγμένο από μια απλή γραμμή μεταφοράς μεγάλου μήκους, που οι ίδιες οι απώλειές της αρκούν να "φάνε" την ισχύ που την τροφοδοτείς, σε τέτοιο βαθμο που δεν θα υπάρξουν καθόλου ανακλώμενα (στάσιμα) προς την πηγή σου!!!

----------


## liat

> Περίπτωση Α. Έχεις συμπτωματικά πετύχει καλώδιο μήκους τέτοιου που στην συχνότητα δοκιμών σου "συντονίζει" το ίδιο με την κεραία σου (τυπικά ακτινοβολεί ΚΑΙ το καλώδιο δηλαδή)! Απόρριψη περιπτώσεως Α? Αν σε όποια συχνότητα και να δοκιμάζεις ισχύει το ίδο, τότε πας στην περίπτωση Β πλέον!
> Περίπτωση Β, Η ισχύς σου είναιν υπερβολικά μικρή ή έστω οριακή... σε σημείο που συνδυαζόμενη με τις απώλειες που το καλώδιο των 15μ παρουσιάζει, τελικά στην γέφυρα ΔΕΝ φτάνουν ικανής ισχύος για διέγερση στην κλίμακα στασιμών, επιστρεφόμενα κύματα! Σκέψου να στελνεις πχ 1W και να έχεις μιά γραμμή μεταφοράς που στα 15μ έχει ΑΠΕΙΡΕΣ (υποθεση εργασίας) απώλειες... η οποία έχει όμως ονομαστική τιμή Ζ τα 50Ω που απαιτεί στην έξοδό της ο πομπός και η γέφυρά σου! Η γέφυρα στο FWD θα διαβάζει ότι στέλνεις το 1W προς την γραμμή σου και το όποιο Χ φορτίο στην άλλη άκρη των 15μ της, όπου το Χ φορτίο μπορεί να είναι κοντά ή όχι στα 50Ω σου! Επειδή οι απώλειεις είναι "άπειρες" το οδεύων 1W μέσα από την γραμμή σου ΔΕΝ θα φτάσει ΠΟΤΕ στον τερματισμό Χ και δεν θα προκύψουν εξ' αυτού ανακλωμενα κύματα τα οποία θα διατρεξουν ανάποδα την ΑΠΕΙΡΩΝ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΩΝ γραμμή σου, για να μπορέσουν να διεγείρουν το κύκλωμα μετρήσεως επιστρεφόμενων της γέφρας! Υπό αυτήν την συνθήκη (ή και μιά εξ΄ίσου σχετική, πχ μικρή ισχύ πηγής και μεγάλες απώλειες γραμμής στο σύνολο ενός Χ μήκους της) η γέφυρα σου θα δείχνει την ισχύ που βγάζει ο πομπός σου και ΔΕΝ θα δείχνει ΠΟΤΕ στάσιμα! 
> Η περίπτωση αυτή αντιστοιχεί με το να έχεις ένα ιδανικό ΤΕΧΝΗΤΟ ΦΟΡΤΙΟ, φτιαγμένο από μια απλή γραμμή μεταφοράς μεγάλου μήκους, που οι ίδιες οι απώλειές της αρκούν να "φάνε" την ισχύ που την τροφοδοτείς, σε τέτοιο βαθμο που δεν θα υπάρξουν καθόλου ανακλώμενα (στάσιμα) προς την πηγή σου!!!



Το δίπολο έχει υπολογιστεί για τη συχνότητα εκπομπής, λαμβανομένου υπόψη του συντελεστή βράχυνσης (δε θυμάμαι αν ήταν 2% ή 4% - μπορώ να το δω).
Επίσης το μήκος του καλωδίου (καθόδου) έχει υπολογιστεί στο πολλαπλάσιο του μήκους κύματος εκπομπής, άσχετα αν απαιτήθηκαν πολλά μέτρα.
Με απλά λόγια είμαι τυχερός; (να μη πω τίποτα άλλο!)
Πάντως, σε μια αρχαία γέφυρα διεγείρει 1-2 γραμμούλες στα στάσιμα.
Να επισημάνω ότι, η diamond απαιτεί μια ελάχιστη ισχύ για να μετρήσει στάσιμα. Υποθέτω ότι αυτή αφορά στην επιστρεφόμενη και όχι στην εκπεμπόμενη.

----------


## pez

Χαίρετε. Πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Οπότε, ό,τι ακολουθεί ας εκληφθεί, σας 
παρακαλώ, ως τυπική "συμπεριφορά" συναρτήσει της συχνότητας 
οποιουδήποτε μετρούμενου φορτίου, δηλαδή με  οποιαδήποτε ωμική 
ονομαστική τιμή DC : εδώ 50 Ω DC - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56677




[Fig. 9, RADIOENGINEERING, VOL. 16, NO. 1, APRIL 2007, p. 7]
07_02_01_08.pdf - 352.972 bytes

----------

SRF (23-04-15)

----------


## SV1EDG

> Να επισημάνω ότι, η diamond απαιτεί μια ελάχιστη ισχύ για να μετρήσει στάσιμα. Υποθέτω ότι αυτή αφορά στην επιστρεφόμενη και όχι στην εκπεμπόμενη.



Η ελαχιστή ισχύ αφορά την εκπεμπόμενη.Το 1,2 VSWR που μετράς είναι πολύ καλό για την κατασκευή που έχεις κάνει και για την χρήση που το θέλεις.Είμαι σίγουρος ότι χαμηλότερα πάει καλύτερα.Κατά τα άλλα ισχύουν ότι σου γράφει ο SRF.

----------


## SV1JRT

Γιάννη (Liat) ΠΕΡΑ των όσων έχουν ειπωθεί μέχρι στιγμής, *ΑΜΦΙΒΑΛΩ* πολύ αν οι αντιστάσεις που έχεις είναι πραγματικά "αντιστάσεις άνθρακα". Εδώ και δεκαετίες είναι ΠΑΡΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ σπάνιες. Μόνο αντιστάσεις "Metal Film" υπάρχουν πλέον. Οπότε, αν δεν σε πειράζει, κάνε ένα μικρό πείραμα. ΣΠΑΣΕ μία απο τις αντιστάσεις που έχεις χρησημοποιήσει να δεις πως είναι το εσωτερικό τους. Αν δείς κάτι σαν πηνίο μέσα στην αντίσταση .....την πάτησες !! Δές και τις φώτο που ακολουθούν για να καταλάβεις τι να ψάξεις μέσα στην αντίσταση.



https://cdn.sparkfun.com/assets/c/7/...8b3e000000.jpg

res2.gif


UaDxO.jpg



https://www.google.gr/search?q=wire+...A&ved=0CB4QsAQ

.

----------


## liat

> Χαίρετε. Πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Οπότε, ό,τι ακολουθεί ας εκληφθεί, σας 
> παρακαλώ, ως τυπική "συμπεριφορά" συναρτήσει της συχνότητας 
> οποιουδήποτε μετρούμενου φορτίου, δηλαδή με  οποιαδήποτε ωμική 
> ονομαστική τιμή DC : εδώ 50 Ω DC - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος



Κ. Ζιμουρτόπουλε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την επιστημονική εξήγηση (έχω παρακολουθήσει αρκετές αναρτήσεις σας) αλλά για μένα τον αδαή αποτελούν ανεξερεύνητο πεδίο.





> Η ελαχιστή ισχύ αφορά την εκπεμπόμενη.Το 1,2 VSWR  που μετράς είναι πολύ καλό για την κατασκευή που έχεις κάνει και για την  χρήση που το θέλεις.Είμαι σίγουρος ότι χαμηλότερα πάει καλύτερα.Κατά τα  άλλα ισχύουν ότι σου γράφει ο SRF.



Μυστήριες κατασκευές οι RF.  :Biggrin: 





> Γιάννη (Liat) ΠΕΡΑ των όσων έχουν ειπωθεί μέχρι στιγμής, *ΑΜΦΙΒΑΛΩ*  πολύ αν οι αντιστάσεις που έχεις είναι πραγματικά "αντιστάσεις  άνθρακα". ... ΣΠΑΣΕ μία απο τις αντιστάσεις που έχεις χρησημοποιήσει να  δεις πως είναι το εσωτερικό τους. Αν δείς κάτι σαν πηνίο μέσα στην  αντίσταση .....την πάτησες !!



Τις προμηθεύτηκα από τον Φανό και υποτίθεται ότι ξέρουν τη δουλειά τους.
Μου περίσσεψε μία, αυτή που αφαίρεσα, αλλά έσπασε στην προσπάθεια αποκόλλησης από το σάντουιτς πλακετών και δεν σκέφτηκα να την ελέγξω.
Τώρα είναι αργά εκτός αν παροπλίσω το dummy και το κάνω απλώς για διαπίστωση.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Τις προμηθεύτηκα από τον Φανό και υποτίθεται ότι ξέρουν τη δουλειά τους.
> Μου περίσσεψε μία, αυτή που αφαίρεσα, αλλά έσπασε στην προσπάθεια αποκόλλησης από το σάντουιτς πλακετών και δεν σκέφτηκα να την ελέγξω.
> Τώρα είναι αργά εκτός αν παροπλίσω το dummy και το κάνω απλώς για διαπίστωση.



Γιάννη, επειδή όπως προείπα, έχω σοβαρές αμφιβολίες, -ακόμα και αν η αγορά έγινε από αξιόπιστο μαγαζί- και καλό θα ήταν εφόσον δεν έχεις άλλες διαθέσιμες αντιστάσεις, να αγοράσεις μία ή δύο *ΙΔΙΕΣ* αντιστάσεις από το ίδιο κατάστημα και να τις "εγχειρήσεις". Το κόστος είναι μηδαμινό και θα σου λυθούν πολλές απορίες !!
 Μακάρι να κάνω λάθος, γιατί αν είναι τελικά "metal film" οι αντιστάσεις σου, το φορτίο που κατασκεύασες είναι εντελώς άχρηστο....

.

----------


## liat

> Γιάννη, ... καλό θα ήταν εφόσον δεν έχεις άλλες διαθέσιμες αντιστάσεις, να αγοράσεις μία ή δύο *ΙΔΙΕΣ* αντιστάσεις από το ίδιο κατάστημα και να τις "εγχειρήσεις".



Σωτήρη το σκέφτηκα, μιας και θα κατέβω να πάρω ένα pic16f84 από κει.
Τι θα σημαίνει όμως αν πράγματι είναι άνθρακος;

----------


## SV1JRT

> Σωτήρη το σκέφτηκα, μιας και θα κατέβω να πάρω ένα pic16f84 από κει.
> Τι θα σημαίνει όμως αν πράγματι είναι άνθρακος;




Ας πιάσουμε τα πράγματα με την σειρά. Ας δούμε πρώτα τι αντιστάσεις έχουμε και μετά ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα.....
Μια απορία. Στον υπάλληλο του Φανού, εξήγησες οτι θέλεις να χρησημοποιήσεις τις αντιστάσεις αυτές για κατασκευή Dummy Load ??

.

----------


## pez

[#17] *liat* : "... ανεξερεύνητο πεδίο ..." : 

- Εντάξει, αντιλαμβάνομαι. Επιθυμείτε να παραμείνει το πεδίο ως 
  ακριβώς έχει. Σεβαστό. Καλή σας Τύχη! - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος 

Co: [#14] : Μετρήσεις : Τυπική Συμπεριφορά Οποιουδήποτε Φορτίου 
Ωμικού DC

----------


## liat

> Ας πιάσουμε τα πράγματα με την σειρά. Ας δούμε  πρώτα τι αντιστάσεις έχουμε και μετά ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα.....
> Μια απορία. Στον υπάλληλο του Φανού, εξήγησες οτι θέλεις να  χρησημοποιήσεις τις αντιστάσεις αυτές για κατασκευή Dummy Load  ??



Το εξήγησα σαφέστατα στην υπάλληλο και μάλιστα το επιβεβαίωσε όταν ρωτήθηκε ξανά.





> [#17] *liat* : "... ανεξερεύνητο πεδίο ..." : 
> 
> - Εντάξει, αντιλαμβάνομαι. *Επιθυμείτε να παραμείνει το πεδίο ως 
>   ακριβώς έχει. Σεβαστό. Καλή σας Τύχη!* - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος 
> 
> Co: [#14] : Μετρήσεις : Τυπική Συμπεριφορά Οποιουδήποτε Φορτίου 
> Ωμικού DC



Κ. Ζιμουρτόπουλε, τα γραφόμενα της απάντησής μου ήταν κάθε άλλο παρά απαξιωτικά για την προσπάθεια εκ μέρους σας να με ενημερώσετε σχετικά με το θέμα.
Όπως έχω δηλώσει http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post704461 




> ... Δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός ούτε ηλεκτρολόγος παρά  μόνο συχνός αναγνώστης άρθρων και κατασκευών και πραγματικά καμαρώνω και  συνάμα ζηλεύω όλους εσάς για ό,τι καταφέρνετε.



κι επομένως κάθε προσπάθεια ανάγνωσης επιστημονικής ανάλυσης και τεκμηρίωσης μόνο αποτρεπτικά μπορεί να λειτουργήσει.
Όπως και να έχει,ευχαριστώ για την ευγενή πρόθεση.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Το εξήγησα σαφέστατα στην υπάλληλο και μάλιστα το επιβεβαίωσε όταν ρωτήθηκε ξανά.



Επομένως Γιάννη, το μόνο που απομένει είναι η πειραματική απόδειξη των ισχυρισμών της υπαλλήλου με την "εγχείρηση" της αντίστασης.
Μακάρι να έχει δίκιο και να είναι πράγματι άνθρακα οι αντιστάσεις, για να μην πάει χαμένη η δουλειά σου, αν και πολύ αμφιβάλω !!

.

----------


## liat

> Επομένως Γιάννη, το μόνο που απομένει είναι η πειραματική απόδειξη των ισχυρισμών της υπαλλήλου με την "εγχείρηση" της αντίστασης.
> Μακάρι να έχει δίκιο και να είναι πράγματι *άνθρακα* οι αντιστάσεις, για να μην πάει χαμένη η δουλειά σου, αν και πολύ αμφιβάλω !!.



Έτσι είναι. Ή οι αντιστάσεις είναι άνθρακα ή είναι *άνθρακες ο θησαυρός*.
Όσο για τη δουλειά... μικρό το κακό. Έκανα πρακτική στο κολλητήρι. Δε φαντάζεσαι τι τράβηξα για να προσαρμόσω τις αντιστάσεις με τις τρύπες της μιας πλακέτας.
Το χειρότερο δε, όταν διαπίστωσα ότι είχα ξεχάσει να βάλω τις βίδες στον κονέκτορα. Άντε μετά να μπουν εσωτερικά τα παξιμάδια με λαβίδα!!!  :Confused1:

----------


## p.gabr

Γιάννη την απάντηση σε ένα ερώτημα σου στην έδωσε ο εορτάζοντας Γιώργος, αλλά μέσα στα τόσα γραφόμενα του δεν εστιαστηκες. 
Όσα μεγαλύτερη κάθοδο έχεις ,τόσο καλύτερο είναι για τον πομπό σου.Τα επιστρεφομενα κύματα λόγω των απωλειών είναι χαμηλότερα και η γέφυρα σου δείχνει λιγότερα στασιμα. Απ ότι θυμάμαι  (γιατί τώρα είμαι με το κινητο) με το gr 58 έχει συνολική εξασθένηση πήγαινε -έλα το σήμα ,γύρω στα 5db . Αυτο σημαίνει ότι ακόμα και χωρίς κεραία η βραχυκυκλωμενη ,το μέγιστο των στασιμων είναι γύρω στα 3,5  και εάν είχες καθοδο 50 μέτρα ,τότε αυτό είναι ένα καλό dummy load.
Τώρα εάν εσύ αλλάξεις το καλώδιο και βάλεις ένα καλύτερο, ας πούμε το 213  τότε τα στάσιμα που θα σου ανιχνεύει η γέφυρα θα είναι περισσότερα από αυτά που τώρα έχεις! !!!!


 Αν θες περισσότερα το βράδυ με στοιχεία. ...

----------


## liat

> Γιάννη την απάντηση σε ένα ερώτημα σου στην έδωσε ο εορτάζοντας Γιώργος, αλλά μέσα στα τόσα γραφόμενα του δεν εστιαστηκες. 
> Όσα μεγαλύτερη κάθοδο έχεις ,τόσο καλύτερο είναι για τον πομπό σου.Τα επιστρεφομενα κύματα λόγω των απωλειών είναι χαμηλότερα και η γέφυρα σου δείχνει λιγότερα στασιμα. Απ ότι θυμάμαι  (γιατί τώρα είμαι με το κινητο) με το gr 58 έχει συνολική εξασθένηση πήγαινε -έλα το σήμα ,γύρω στα 5db . Αυτο σημαίνει ότι ακόμα και χωρίς κεραία η βραχυκυκλωμενη ,το μέγιστο των στασιμων είναι γύρω στα 3,5  και εάν είχες καθοδο 50 μέτρα ,τότε αυτό είναι ένα καλό dummy load.
> Τώρα εάν εσύ αλλάξεις το καλώδιο και βάλεις ένα καλύτερο, ας πούμε το 213  τότε τα στάσιμα που θα σου ανιχνεύει η γέφυρα θα είναι περισσότερα από αυτά που τώρα έχεις! !!!!
> 
> 
>  Αν θες περισσότερα το βράδυ με στοιχεία. ...



Το "τόσο καλύτερα" αφορά στην πραγματική κατάσταση ή εικονικά; Θέλω να πω ότι, ναι μεν δεν καταγράφεται στη γέφυρα τίποτα αλλά στην πράξη υπάρχουν στάσιμα που μειώνουν την απόδοση του πομπού;
Αν αντιλαμβάνομαι σωστά από την τελευταία πρόταση, η ένδειξη είναι πραγματική με την υπάρχουσα σύνθεση κεραιοσυστήματος.
Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει και μου έδωσε το έναυσμα να ανοίξω το θέμα, είναι τι θα γίνει με δοκιμές που θέλω να ξεκινήσω ενός νέου pll/vco.
Για να μην επηρεάζω τις συχνότητες θα χρειαστεί η βοήθεια του τεχνητού φορτίου, οπότε θέλω να ξέρω αν θα έχω αξιόπιστες, στο πλαίσιο του εφικτού, μετρήσεις.

----------


## SRF

> Το "τόσο καλύτερα" αφορά στην πραγματική κατάσταση ή *εικονικά*; Θέλω να πω ότι, ναι μεν δεν καταγράφεται στη γέφυρα τίποτα αλλά *στην πράξη υπάρχουν στάσιμα που μειώνουν την απόδοση του πομπού*;
> Αν αντιλαμβάνομαι σωστά από την τελευταία πρόταση, η ένδειξη είναι πραγματική με την υπάρχουσα σύνθεση κεραιοσυστήματος.
> Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει και μου έδωσε το έναυσμα να ανοίξω το θέμα, είναι τι θα γίνει με δοκιμές που θέλω να ξεκινήσω ενός νέου pll/vco.
> Για να μην επηρεάζω τις συχνότητες θα χρειαστεί η βοήθεια του τεχνητού φορτίου, οπότε *θέλω να ξέρω αν θα έχω αξιόπιστες, στο πλαίσιο του εφικτού, μετρήσεις*.



Μετράς κάτι που πιθανώς λόγω μεγάλης απόσβεσης δεν φτάνει πίσω στην γέφυρα σε ικανό επίπεδο για να την διεγείρει!Και έτσι "εικονικά" δεν βρίσκεις στασιμα! Υπάρχουν δεν υπάρχουν σου είναι άγνωστο, υπό αυτήν την συνθηκη! 

Όσο για το τελευταίο που ρωτάς... με αυτό το φορτίο που έφτιαξες θα έχεις "αξιόπιστες" μετρήσεις στα πλαίσια ενός ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΥ εφικτού, προτιμητέου από το να κάνεις δοκιμές πάνω σε μιά κεραία που ούτε αυτή δεν γνωρίζεις αν είναι σωστή τώρα!!!

----------


## pez

[#22] *liat :* Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ αγαπητέ μου για την ευγενική 
διευκρίνισή σας, και σας τιμά βεβαίως η ειλικρινής δήλωσή σας, 
αλλά σας διαβεβαιώ πως δεν τίθεται κανένα θέμα μιας από μέρους 
σας απαξίωσης ενόσω έχει ήδη εκδηλωθεί "αυτόματα" μια δική μου 
αντίδραση μπροστά στο σοβαρό ενδεχόμενο κάποιας αποθαρρυντικής,  
μέχρις ολοκληρωτικής απογοητεύσεως, πλην όμως : άνευ ουδενός 
λόγου, "αποτυχίας". Διότι "τι βασικά μας λέει" αυτό το σχήμα;





Μας επιβεβαιώνει πειραματικά, δηλαδή αδιαμφισβήτητα, την 
 κυκλωματικά απρόβλεπτη "μεγάλη" απόκλιση της μετρούμενης τιμής 
της σύνθετης αντίστασης (R, X) ενός φορτίου από την ονομαστική 
του τιμή - ακόμα και για το, ίσως πιο "απλό", φορτίο, όπως 
είναι αυτό  εδώ το, ονομαστικά ωμικό, φορτίο των 50 Ω DC, κι 
όπως αυτό απεικονίζεται στο εν λόγω σχήμα ως μία οριζόντιος 
ευθεία στο ύψος των 50 Ω - όταν αυξάνει η συχνότητα της τάσης 
τροφοδοσίας του. Οπότε; Οπότε σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις "προσοχή" 
στις κυκλωματικές εξηγήσεις σχετικών αποριών . Μπορεί να μην 
εφαρμόζουν καθόλου. Όμως καλύτερα ας μελετήσω πιο προσεκτικά 
το τι έχει ακριβώς ειπωθεί μέχρις εδώ κι αν βρω κάποιο σημείο 
για το οποίο θα νομίσω πως έχω να συνεισφέρω κάτι το θετικό, 
δεν θα διστάσω να το πράξω - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## liat

> Μετράς κάτι που πιθανώς λόγω μεγάλης απόσβεσης δεν φτάνει πίσω στην γέφυρα σε ικανό επίπεδο για να την διεγείρει!Και έτσι "εικονικά" δεν βρίσκεις στασιμα! Υπάρχουν δεν υπάρχουν σου είναι άγνωστο, υπό αυτήν την συνθηκη! 
> 
> Όσο για το τελευταίο που ρωτάς... με αυτό το φορτίο που έφτιαξες θα έχεις "αξιόπιστες" μετρήσεις στα πλαίσια ενός ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΥ εφικτού, *προτιμητέου από το να κάνεις δοκιμές πάνω σε μιά κεραία που ούτε αυτή δεν γνωρίζεις αν είναι σωστή τώρα!!!*



*με ξέκανες τώρα Γιώργο* πάνω που νόμιζα ότι είχα την ιδανική κεραία  :Lol: .

Ευκαιρίας δοθείσης, σου εύχομαι χρόνια πολλά για την ονομαστική σου εορτή.
Να σε χαίρονται όσοι σε αγαπούν.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Μετράς κάτι που πιθανώς λόγω μεγάλης απόσβεσης δεν φτάνει πίσω στην γέφυρα σε ικανό επίπεδο για να την διεγείρει!Και έτσι "εικονικά" δεν βρίσκεις στασιμα! Υπάρχουν δεν υπάρχουν σου είναι άγνωστο, υπό αυτήν την συνθηκη! 
> 
> Όσο για το τελευταίο που ρωτάς... με αυτό το φορτίο που έφτιαξες θα έχεις "αξιόπιστες" μετρήσεις στα πλαίσια ενός ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΥ εφικτού, προτιμητέου από το να κάνεις δοκιμές πάνω σε μιά κεραία που ούτε αυτή δεν γνωρίζεις αν είναι σωστή τώρα!!!



Γιώργο SRF και σε όλους τους Γεώργιους και Γεωργίες, *Χρόνια Πολλά*.
Γιάννη, το hobby που διάλεξες θέλει ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ και πολύ διάβασμα, αλλά βλέπω ότι είσαι σε καλό δρόμο, γιατί το ψάχνεις το θέμα.

.

----------


## liat

> ... Γιάννη, το hobby που διάλεξες θέλει ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ και πολύ διάβασμα ...



Ξέχασες το πορτοφόλι  :Wink:

----------


## chip

οι αντιστάσεις όπως φαίνονται εξωτερικά δεν είναι metal film
 αλλά είναι carbon film... καλύτερες μεν από metal film αλλά όχι carbon composition 
εδώ φωτογραφίες από carbon φιλμ
https://www.google.gr/search?q=carbo...n+film+resitor

και εδώ πως έπρεπε να είναι εμφανησιακά η carbon composition 
https://www.google.gr/search?q=carbo...sition+resitor


Σήμερα τις carbon composition λογικά θα τις πλήρωνες το λιγότερο μισό ευρώ τη μία και πιθανότερο πάνω από 1 ευρώ τη μία!

----------


## liat

> οι αντιστάσεις όπως φαίνονται εξωτερικά δεν είναι metal film
>  αλλά είναι *carbon film... καλύτερες μεν από metal film* αλλά όχι carbon composition



Επειδή ψάχνω το θέμα εκ των υστέρων, έστω για λόγους ενημέρωσης, χθες έπεσε το μάτι μου σε μια ακόμα κατασκευή της οποίας ο δημιουργός χρησιμοποίησε "20 αντιστάσεις  του 1KΩ β 3 Watts β 1% ακρίβειας τύπου metal film",
 επειδή "οι metal film χαρακτηρίζονται για την ακρίβεια τους και δεν  δημιουργούν επαγωγικά φαινόμενα όταν διαρρέονται από εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα  όπως είναι και η RF , οπότε είναι κατάλληλες για την κατασκευή dummy Load".
http://sv1hag.blogspot.gr/2013/05/dummy-load-rf.html

Όσο για τις δικές μου ... θα αγοράσω μια ίδια και θα την εγχειρίσω.

----------


## chip

Οι Metal film φυσικά και χαρακτηρίζονται από το ότι παρουσιάζουν παρασιτική αυτεπαγωγή... λογικό αν σκεφθεί κανείς οτι είναι σαν ταινία τυλιγμένη γύρω από ένα κεραμικό υλικό (μονωτή) Τώρα αν διάλεξε κάποιο ειδικό τύπο που έχει σχετικά χαμηλή (σε σχέση με τις standar metal-film) παρασιτική αυτεπαγωγή είναι άλλο θέμα...

Οι carbon composition είναι αυτές που έχουν την μικροτερη αυτεπαγωγή γιατί απλά είναι κύλινδρος από πιεσμένους κόκους άνθρακα (με κάποιο συνδετικό υλικό). Το αρνητικό των carbon composition είναι οτι δεν έχουν σταθερότητα στην τιμή τους και ότι έχουν υψηλότερο θόρυβο (δεν ενδείκνυνται για κυκλώματα audio)

δες και εδώ
http://www.electronics-tutorials.ws/resistor/res_1.html


στο συγκεκριμένο φορτίο από το Link που είπες λιγότερο θα με απασχολούσε η ίδια η αυτεπαγωγή της αντίστασης και περισσότερο το μήκος των ακροδεκτών των αντιστάσεων κλπ...

----------


## SV1JRT

> Επειδή ψάχνω το θέμα εκ των υστέρων, έστω για λόγους ενημέρωσης, χθες έπεσε το μάτι μου σε μια ακόμα κατασκευή της οποίας ο δημιουργός χρησιμοποίησε "20 αντιστάσεις  του 1KΩ β 3 Watts β 1% ακρίβειας τύπου metal film",
>  επειδή "οι metal film χαρακτηρίζονται για την ακρίβεια τους και δεν  δημιουργούν επαγωγικά φαινόμενα όταν διαρρέονται από εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα  όπως είναι και η RF , οπότε είναι κατάλληλες για την κατασκευή dummy Load".
> http://sv1hag.blogspot.gr/2013/05/dummy-load-rf.html
> 
> Όσο για τις δικές μου ... θα αγοράσω μια ίδια και θα την εγχειρίσω.




 Μάλλον ο συνάδελφος SV1HAG θα ήταν σωστότερο να γράψει ότι οι αντιστάσεις "Metal Film"που έβαλε δεν εμφανίζουν *ΑΞΙΟΛΟΓΗ* αυτεπαγωγή στο εύρος 0 - 50 MHz. Η ΕΙΔΙΚΗ κεραμική αντίσταση που δίχνει όμως στην συνέχεια του άρθρου είναι η ΣΩΣΤΟΤΕΡΗ για την κατασκευή Dummy Load.

.

----------


## liat

> Μάλλον ο συνάδελφος SV1HAG θα ήταν σωστότερο να γράψει ότι οι αντιστάσεις "Metal Film"που έβαλε δεν εμφανίζουν *ΑΞΙΟΛΟΓΗ* αυτεπαγωγή στο εύρος 0 - 50 MHz. Η ΕΙΔΙΚΗ κεραμική αντίσταση που δίχνει όμως στην συνέχεια του άρθρου είναι η ΣΩΣΤΟΤΕΡΗ για την κατασκευή Dummy Load.



Σωτήρη, Θεού θέλοντος και τσέπης επιτρέποντος, σε μια τέτοια αντίσταση θα καταλήξω για να μην το παιδεύω πολύ αλλά κυρίως γίνεται σωστή, αξιόπιστη μέτρηση.
Αρχικά, μένοντας στην ισχύ των 15 watt, πιστεύεις ότι θα χρειάζεται και ανεμιστήρας εκτός της ψήκτρας;

----------


## SV1JRT

> Σωτήρη, Θεού θέλοντος και τσέπης επιτρέποντος, σε μια τέτοια αντίσταση θα καταλήξω για να μην το παιδεύω πολύ αλλά κυρίως γίνεται σωστή, αξιόπιστη μέτρηση.
> Αρχικά, μένοντας στην ισχύ των 15 watt, πιστεύεις ότι θα χρειάζεται και ανεμιστήρας εκτός της ψήκτρας;



Ανάλογα το μέγεθος της ψήκτρας που θα βάλεις. Αν είναι αρκετά μεγάλη, δεν χρειάζεται ανεμιστήρας, δεδομένου ότι θα χρησημοποιείτε σε λογικά πλαίσια, δηλαδή για 2 - 3 λεπτά, μέχρι να πάρεις τις μετρήσεις σου.

.

----------


## liat

> *Ανάλογα το μέγεθος της ψήκτρας που θα βάλεις*. Αν είναι αρκετά μεγάλη, δεν χρειάζεται ανεμιστήρας, δεδομένου ότι θα χρησημοποιείτε σε λογικά πλαίσια, δηλαδή *για 2 - 3 λεπτά*, μέχρι να πάρεις τις μετρήσεις σου.



Μέγεθος όπως του Παναγιώτη (p.gabr). 
Δε νομίζω να επαρκεί ο χρόνος για έλεγχο σε όλο το εύρος συχνοτήτων και μάλιστα με dip switches στο pll.
Για να πατά καλά η αντίσταση πάνω στην ψήκτρα χρειάζεται να μπει κάτι ανάμεσα; Ίσως thermal pad;

----------


## jimnaf

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί παιδευόσαστε για   πράγματα   απλά .

Ορίστε ..............  *ΕΔΩ !!* 

Τώρα όμως !!!!    γιατί μετά  το τέλος της εκπομπής τέλος  η προσφορά , 3 λεπτά έμειναν. :hahahha:

----------


## liat

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί παιδευόσαστε για   πράγματα   απλά .



Συζήτηση να γίνεται.  :Dancing:

----------


## pez

= [#25] : *p.gabr* : "... η γέφυρα σου δείχνει ..." : Πάρα πολύ 
ενδιαφέρον, καθότι η γέφυρα είναι κατασκευασμένη βάσει 
σχεδιασμού "με μαθηματικά" που θεωρούν γραμμές μεταφοράς "χωρίς 
απώλειες", κι έτσι αυτή είναι "καταδικασμένη" "να δείχνει"
 - ναι, πράγματι, ορθότερα : "να δείχνει", παρά "να μετρά" - 
αποκλειστικά και μόνον όταν συνδέεται σε τμήματα γραμμών 
μεταφοράς "που εισάγουν" "αμελητέες"  συνολικές απώλειες - 
Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------

@962fm@ (17-01-16)

----------


## pez

- Διεγράφη -

----------


## pez

- Σε συνέχεια του [#28] :

= [#1] : *liat* : 1/3 : "... Υποτίθεται ότι με το εικονικό 
φορτίο "συντονίζει" σε όλο το εύρος συχνοτήτων..." : [#28], 
αλλά με μια διόρθωση στο κείμενο αντί : "στο ύψος των 50 Ω" το 
ορθόν : "στο αριστερό ύψος των R = 50 Ω και στο δεξιό ύψος των 
X = 0 Ω" | 2/3 : "... η ένδειξη των στασίμων στη γέφυρα ... 
είναι μηδενική, ενώ με το εικονικό φορτίο ... έχω  μια πολύ μικρή 
ένδειξη. Είναι λογικό αυτό ... " : [#25] : *p.gabr* , [#41] 
| 3/3 : "... Υπάρχει πρόβλημα που είναι εκτός κάποιου κουτιού ..." 
: Χμ, ενδιαφέρον. Οι συνέπειες μπορούν, ίσως, να καταδειχθούν με 
την σύγκριση των μορφών  που έχουν οι τυπικές ταινίες-λωρίδες των 
επιστημονικών μετρήσεων που φαίνονται στις κατωτέρω δύο "οριακές"
περιπτώσεις Φορτίων : Αντίσταση ως "Κλειστό" Φορτίο και Κεραία ως 
"Ανοικτό" Φορτίο :

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56805
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56806



[Fig. 9, Fig. 12, RADIOENGINEERING, VOL. 16, NO. 1, APRIL 2007, p. 7]
07_02_01_08.pdf - 352.972 bytes

(Α) Αριστερά : "Κλειστό" Φορτίο : Σκοπίμως το φορτίο (μια 
αντίσταση 50 Ω DC "μέσα στο κουτί") είναι "επιμελώς" κλεισμένο 
σε "οργανωμένο" ΗΜ περιβάλλον : ένας πανταχόθεν κλειστός ΗΜ 
θωρακισμένος χώρος, άρα το φορτίο ευρίσκετο σε συγκεκριμένο, 
κλειστό, εσωτερικό, ΗΜ περιβάλλον, κι έτσι οι επιστημονικές 
μετρήσεις έγιναν σε προστατευμένο, ελεγχόμενο ΗΜ περιβάλλον, 
οπότε στο γεγονός αυτό μπορεί ίσως να αποδοθεί και η εμφάνιση 
που έχουν οι ταινίες-λωρίδες των μετρήσεων που είναι μάλλον 
"λείες", "ομαλές", "ευσταθείς", "αδιατάρακτες", όθεν, ευλόγως 
μπορεί να αναμένει κανείς : επαναληψιμότητα των μετρουμένων 
διαστημάτων τιμών (R, X), ανεξαρτησία από το εξωτερικό ΗΜ 
περιβάλλον, με δυο λόγια : ελεγχόμενα σταθερό, εξωτερικά 
αδιατάρακτο, "Κλειστό" Φορτίο -- (Β) Δεξιά : "Ανοικτό" Φορτίο : 
Σκοπίμως το φορτίο (μια, εξεπίτηδες πρόχειρα κατασκευασμένη 
"Ground-Plane" κεραία "έξω απ' το κουτί" αλλά μέσα την αίθουσα 
του εργαστηρίου, κι έτσι ώστε να κρέμεται από το ταβάνι του με 
πετονιά, να περιβάλλεται από διάφορα ετερόκλητα ΗΜ αντικείμενα, 
και να βρίσκεται δίπλα στο εξωτερικό μεταλλικό τοίχωμα του 
συγκεκριμένου αυτού ανηχωικού θαλάμου) είναι "επιμελώς 
ατημέλητα" εκτεθειμένο σε "ανοργάνωτο" ΗΜ περιβάλλον : ένας 
πανταχόθεν ανοικτός ΗΜ αθωράκιστος χώρος, άρα το φορτίο 
ευρίσκετο σε τυχαίο, ανοικτό, εξωτερικό, ΗΜ περιβάλλον, κι  έτσι 
οι επιστημονικές μετρήσεις έγιναν σε απροστάτευτο, ανεξέλεγκτο 
ΗΜ περιβάλλον, οπότε στο γεγονός αυτό μπορεί, ίσως, να αποδοθεί 
και η εμφάνιση που έχουν οι ταινίες-λωρίδες των επιστημονικών 
μετρήσεων που είναι μάλλον "τραχείς", "ανώμαλες", "ασταθείς", 
"διαταραγμένες", όθεν, ευλόγως πρέπει να αναμένει κανείς : 
ανεπαναληψιμότητα των μετρουμένων διαστημάτων τιμών (R, X), 
εξάρτηση από το ΗΜ περιβάλλον, με δυο λόγια : ανεξέλεγκτα 
ευμετάβλητο, εξωτερικά διαταράξιμο, "Ανοικτό" Φορτίο -
Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## p.gabr

Παλαιότερα σε ένα θέμα "Γραμμές μεταφοράς " είχα αναλύσει το πως ένα μεγάλο ομοαξονική καλώδιο, γίνεται από μόνο του ένα καλό φορτίου 

Με την βοήθεια του προγράμματος που εκει  παραθέτω ,μπορούν να το διαπιστώσουν ολοι
Λίγο προσοχή θέλει και παιχνίδι και θα καταλάβουν πολλά όσοι ενδιαφερθούν 

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=66574&page=5

----------


## liat

Ευχαριστώ τους pez και p.gabr για τις απαντήσεις τους.
Θα σταθώ περισσότερο στου Παναγιώτη, καθότι πιο "πιασάρικη" (χωρίς να θέλω επ' ουδενί να απαξιώσω αυτή του κ. Ζιμουρτόπουλου).
Το ερώτημα που δημιουργείται είναι αν η ύπαρξη κεραίας στο τέλος του καλωδίου επιφέρει αλλαγές στη συμπεριφορά του ως τεχνητό φορτίο.
Από προσωπική διαπίστωση, η ύπαρξη κλασικού δίπολου προκαλεί μεταβολή και λόγω αυτής απαιτείται ο συντονισμός των στοιχείων του στη συχνότητα εκπομπής.
Σημειωτέον ότι δεν έχει γίνει δοκιμή μόνο με καλώδιο.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Ευχαριστώ τους pez και p.gabr για τις απαντήσεις τους.
> Θα σταθώ περισσότερο στου Παναγιώτη, καθότι πιο "πιασάρικη" (χωρίς να θέλω επ' ουδενί να απαξιώσω αυτή του κ. Ζιμουρτόπουλου).
> *Το ερώτημα που δημιουργείται είναι αν η ύπαρξη κεραίας στο τέλος του καλωδίου επιφέρει αλλαγές στη συμπεριφορά του ως τεχνητό φορτίο.
> Από προσωπική διαπίστωση, η ύπαρξη κλασικού δίπολου προκαλεί μεταβολή και λόγω αυτής απαιτείται ο συντονισμός των στοιχείων του στη συχνότητα εκπομπής.
> Σημειωτέον ότι δεν έχει γίνει δοκιμή μόνο με καλώδιο.*




Γιάννη, θα πρότεινα να μην βιάζεσαι με την κεραία. *Κάνε ένα-ένα τα βήματα σου*, για να γίνουν σωστά. Συγκεντρώσου στο dummy load ώστε να έχεις ένα σωστό όργανο για τις μετρήσεις σου. Το επόμενο βήμα θα είναι μία σωστή κάθοδος με το κατάλληλο καλώδιο και τις ελάχιστες απώλειες. Στο τέλος θα πάμε και στη κατασκευή της κεραίας, η οποία είναι αρκετά πιο περίπλοκη από ότι φαντάζεσαι και περιέχει αρκετά μαθηματικά. Επίσης, το ξανά τονίζω *-έστω και αν γίνομαι βαρετός-* ότι οι ραδιοφωνικές εκπομπές σε οποιαδήποτε συχνότητα χωρίς την σχετική κρατική άδεια, απαγορεύονται δια νόμου. Επομένως, η κατασκευή σου δεν μπορεί να χρησημοποιηθεί για πραγματική εκπομπή. 

Ερώτηση:  Τι γέφυρα στάσιμων έχεις ?? Μάρκα - μοντέλο.
---- ΑΚΥΡΟ. Το είδα στο πρώτο μήνυμα που έγραψες. ----
.

----------


## liat

> Γιάννη, θα πρότεινα να μην βιάζεσαι με την κεραία. *Κάνε ένα-ένα τα βήματα σου*, για να γίνουν σωστά. Συγκεντρώσου στο dummy load ώστε να έχεις ένα σωστό όργανο για τις μετρήσεις σου. Το επόμενο βήμα θα είναι μία σωστή κάθοδος με το κατάλληλο καλώδιο και τις ελάχιστες απώλειες. Στο τέλος θα πάμε και στη κατασκευή της κεραίας, η οποία είναι αρκετά πιο περίπλοκη από ότι φαντάζεσαι και περιέχει αρκετά μαθηματικά. Επίσης, το ξανά τονίζω *-έστω και αν γίνομαι βαρετός-* ότι οι ραδιοφωνικές εκπομπές σε οποιαδήποτε συχνότητα χωρίς την σχετική κρατική άδεια, απαγορεύονται δια νόμου. Επομένως, η κατασκευή σου δεν μπορεί να χρησημοποιηθεί για πραγματική εκπομπή. 
> 
> Ερώτηση:  Τι γέφυρα στάσιμων έχεις ?? Μάρκα - μοντέλο.
> ---- ΑΚΥΡΟ. Το είδα στο πρώτο μήνυμα που έγραψες. ----
> .



Σωτήρη καλημέρα.
Όπως έχω πει σε άλλο θέμα, προσπάθησα να κρατήσω σε όσο το δυνατό χαμηλότερο κόστος, τόσο την κατασκευή του πομπού όσο και του κεραιοσυστήματος (κεραία - καλώδιο).
Υπό αυτό το πρίσμα αρκέστηκα σε RG58 και δίπολο που στην καλύτερη περίπτωσή του το έκανα τηλεσκοπικό, αφού τα εμπορικά αφήνουν έξω συχνότητες λόγω μήκους (75εκ).
Το ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν και καλώδια και κεραίες που είναι καλύτερα για τον σκοπό τους, όμως είναι και πιο *ακριβά*.
Όπως επίσης και κατάλληλο όργανο για τη μέτρηση μια κεραίας, πράγμα που εγώ δε διαθέτω.
Απλά για την ιστορία, προσανατολίζομαι σε μια j-pole, την κατασκευή της οποίας θα αναπτύξω σε άλλο θέμα.
Επί του προκείμενου, αφού ολοκληρώσω κάποιες κατασκευές (pll-vco) θα προμηθευτώ κατάλληλη αντίσταση, όπως μου έχει προταθεί πιο πριν.
Για την εκπομπή χμ... είπαμε μόνο με τεχνητό φορτίο και πάντα στα πλαίσια της εκπαίδευσης και μόνο.

Για το ... βαρετός μην το αναφέρεις ξανά. Επανάληψη μήτηρ πάσης μαθήσεως.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί παιδευόσαστε για   πράγματα   απλά .
> 
> Ορίστε ..............  *ΕΔΩ !!* 
> 
> Τώρα όμως !!!!    γιατί μετά  το τέλος της εκπομπής τέλος  η προσφορά , 3 λεπτά έμειναν.



http://dutchrfshop.nl/componenten/rf...erstanden.html

ποικιλία.... :Επιθετικός:

----------


## liat

> http://dutchrfshop.nl/componenten/rf...erstanden.html
> 
> ποικιλία....



Καλά Κώστα, με έπεισες με επιχειρήματα  :Επιθετικός:

----------


## chip

θα αστειεύεσαι βέβαια... σιγά μην μπορεί να συγκριθεί ο ολανδός με τον δικό μας 741 
*και μεγαλύτερο στόκ
και μεγαλύτερη ποικιλία
και καλύτερες τιμές
*
*και τα χρήματα σας μένουν στον τόπο σας*

http://stores.ebay.com/rfandmicrowav...sub=9008347014
και το κατάστημα του 
http://www.radio741.com/index.php?op...d=76&Itemid=64

----------


## liat

> θα αστειεύεσαι βέβαια... σιγά μην μπορεί να συγκριθεί ο ολανδός με τον δικό μας 741



Βρε πλάκα κάνω. Δεν παρατήρησες το επιχείρημα;
Thanks για τους συνδέσμους των καταστημάτων, γιατί εννοείται ότι όπου είναι πιο φτηνά και ίδια υλικά πρέπει να προτιμούνται οι εγχώριοι προμηθευτές.

----------


## SeAfasia

> θα αστειεύεσαι βέβαια... σιγά μην μπορεί να συγκριθεί ο ολανδός με τον δικό μας 741 
> *και μεγαλύτερο στόκ
> και μεγαλύτερη ποικιλία
> και καλύτερες τιμές
> *
> *και τα χρήματα σας μένουν στον τόπο σας*
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/rfandmicrowav...sub=9008347014
> και το κατάστημα του 
> http://www.radio741.com/index.php?op...d=76&Itemid=64



καλά μη βαράτε 741 καλά 741 τότε.....χου χα :Επιθετικός:

----------


## chip

*ο τρόπος που το είπα είτε απλά για να τονιστεί...*

προφανώς αντιλαμβάνομαι οτι ο Κώστας ήταν ικανοποιημένος από το κατάστημα που πρότεινε και το πρότεινε με σκοπό να βοηθήσει να μέλη του φόρουμ... 
και σίγουρα όταν προτείνω κι εγώ ένα κατάστημα είναι πολύ πιθανό να βρεθεί κάποιος και να πει οτι υπάρχει ένα πολύ καλύτερο που δεν ήξερα...

----------


## SeAfasia

μιας και το θίγουμε το θέμα,δε το συνεχίζουμε με προτάσεις κατασκευής dummy load ας πούμε μέχρι 250Watt;

----------


## leosedf

Ναι, παίρνεις μια αντίσταση που είναι φτιαγμένη γι' αυτό το σκοπό (κάπου είχα μια πεταμένη τέτοια εδώ) όπως αυτή που έχει ο Ολλανδός http://dutchrfshop.nl/componenten/rf...tt-50-ohm.html
Μια ψύκτρα και έναν κονέκτορα Ν, τον συνδέεις όσο πιο κοντά στην αντίσταση και τη βιδώνεις στην ψύκτρα και τελείωσε.

Η παίρνεις ένα έτοιμο από ebay. Εκτός αν εννοείς να φτιάξεις με 300 αντιστάσεις φορτίο. :Lol:

----------


## SeAfasia

Έτσι. .....

----------


## liat

> ...κάπου είχα μια πεταμένη τέτοια εδώ...



Μου πέφτεις κομματάκι μακριά.  :Biggrin:

----------


## leosedf

Θες να τη βρω να στη στείλω? Πρέπει να έχω μια των 150W.
Δεν έχω ακόμη χρήματα μάλλον στις αρχές του άλλου.

Θα ξηλώσω από κανένα άλλο μηχάνημα εγώ αν χρειαστώ.

----------


## liat

> Θες να τη βρω να στη στείλω? Πρέπει να έχω μια των 150W.
> Δεν έχω ακόμη χρήματα μάλλον στις αρχές του άλλου.
> 
> Θα ξηλώσω από κανένα άλλο μηχάνημα εγώ αν χρειαστώ.



Κωνσταντίνε το είπα στα αστεία.
Όσο για τα χρήματα, αν και δεν το κατάλαβα, εκείνος που θα οφείλει είμαι εγώ.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## leosedf

Ναι καλά τα λέμε βέβαια αλλά δεν ξέρω που είναι, πρέπει να δω σε 3 εκατομμύρια εξαρτήματα.

----------


## liat

> Ναι καλά τα λέμε βέβαια αλλά δεν ξέρω που είναι, πρέπει *να δω σε 3 εκατομμύρια εξαρτήματα*.



Α, γιατί εμένα μου λείπουν τα 2.999.997  :hahahha:

----------


## tasostsl

για να δουμε

----------


## tasostsl

λοιπον! ανοικτο διπολο=72-73Ω για RG 58 θελει ωμικη προσαρμογη, αλλως το κατω στοιχιο να εχει κληση 45 μοιρες ως προς το οριζοωτιο αξονα για να παει στα 50-52ωμ. μετα ξαναμετραμε! στασιμα

----------


## SeAfasia

> λοιπον! ανοικτο διπολο=72-73Ω για RG 58 θελει ωμικη προσαρμογη, αλλως το κατω στοιχιο να εχει κληση 45 μοιρες ως προς το οριζοωτιο αξονα για να παει στα 50-52ωμ. μετα ξαναμετραμε! στασιμα



balun δλδ;

----------


## tasostsl

οσο για το βουβο φορτιο καλα στα ειπαν. οσο μεγαλωνει η συχνοτητα γινονται ακαταληλες η πολλες αντιστασεις, αν ειναι μια και καλη ειναι το ιδεατο. Καθως επισεισ και μια θωρακιση σε αποσταση απο την αντισταση.

----------


## SeAfasia

Τάσο καρντάση,για τη κεραία σε ρώτησα;  :Boo hoo!:

----------


## tasostsl

μπορει να γινει προσαρμογη και με αναλογο καλωδιο εισ μηκος. δλδ RG58 +
 RG59

----------


## SeAfasia

> μπορει να γινει προσαρμογη και με αναλογο καλωδιο εισ μηκος. δλδ RG58 +
>  RG59



γίνε ποιό σαφής....

----------


## tasostsl

ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΕΙΣ ΣΕ L TO RG58 ΚΑΙ ΠΟΣΟ ΣΕ L ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΧΡΙΑΖΕΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ RG59, ΔΕΝ ΘΥΜΑΜΕ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΝΑΖΗΤΗΣΩ(ΓΕΡΑΜΑΤΑ)

----------


## tasostsl

ΘΕΣ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΛΗ ΙΔΕΑ? ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ WATT ΣΟΥ! ΡΙΞΕ ΜΙΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΥΠΟΥ J KERAIA ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΕ ΛΑΚΟΥΒΑ Ή ΣΕ ΙΔΙΟ ΥΨΟΣ ΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ 3L/4.. ΦΥΣΑΝΕ!!!

----------


## liat

> ... αλλως το κατω στοιχιο να εχει κληση 45 μοιρες  ως προς το οριζοωτιο αξονα για να παει στα 50-52ωμ...



Το έχω ακούσει ξανά αυτό. Φτιάχνουμε δηλαδή μια GP με ένα μόνο κεκλιμένο στοιχείο, σωστά;





> ... οσο μεγαλωνει η συχνοτητα γινονται *ακαταληλες η πολλες αντιστασεις*, αν ειναι μια και καλη ειναι το ιδεατο. Καθως επισεισ και μια *θωρακιση σε αποσταση απο την αντισταση*.



Μου είπαν ότι είναι καλύτερα να μοιράζεται η θερμότητα που αναπτύσσεται σε πολλές αντιστάσεις παρά σε μία.
Η θωράκιση πως επιτυγχάνεται στην πράξη;

----------


## liat

> ΘΕΣ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΛΗ ΙΔΕΑ? ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ WATT ΣΟΥ! *ΡΙΞΕ ΜΙΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΥΠΟΥ J KERAIA* ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΕ ΛΑΚΟΥΒΑ Ή ΣΕ ΙΔΙΟ ΥΨΟΣ ΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ 3L/4.. ΦΥΣΑΝΕ!!!



Ήδη ψάχνω χαλκοσωλήνα για μια j-pole.
Αυτό που με στεναχώρησε είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει Φ20. Σκεφτόμουν βασικά να κατασκευάσω όλα τα στοιχεία με Φ22 αλλά τα κατακόρυφα να ήταν κομμένα σε ύψος που είχα υπολογίσει και το υπόλοιπο μέχρι το μήκος στη συχνότητα συντονισμού να ήταν Φ20, δηλαδή τηλεσκοπικό ώστε να μπορώ να αυξομειώνω τα κατακόρυφα στοιχεία.
Δυστυχώς πριν το Φ22 βγαίνει Φ18, οπότε ...
Ένας υδραυλικός μου δίνει με το μέτρο αλλά κοστίζει 5,24€/μ. πλέον ΦΠΑ.
Οι υπόλοιποι πουλάνε ολόκληρη την τρίμετρη στα 19€ περίπου.

----------


## SV1JRT

> *1) Το έχω ακούσει ξανά αυτό. Φτιάχνουμε δηλαδή μια GP με ένα μόνο κεκλιμένο στοιχείο, σωστά;*
> 
> *2)* Μου είπαν ότι είναι καλύτερα να μοιράζεται η θερμότητα που αναπτύσσεται σε πολλές αντιστάσεις παρά σε μία.
> Η θωράκιση πως επιτυγχάνεται στην πράξη;



1)  ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ... 
 Μπορεί μία κεραία GP να έχει σύνθετη αντίσταση περίπου 50Ω, αλλά αυτό ΔΕΝ σημαίνει ότι μπορείς να κουμπώσεις επάνω του το καλώδιο κεραίας RG58 ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο ΟΜΟΑΞΟΝΙΚΟ καλώδιο. Το δίπολο, η GP και σχεδόν ΟΛΕΣ οι κεραίες, χρειάζονται ΣΥΜΕΤΡΙΚΗ τροφοδοσία και να δουλέψουν. Στο ομοαξονικό καλώδιο έχεις από κατασκευής ΑΣΥΜΕΤΡΗ τροφοδοσία, δηλαδή γείωση στο μπλεντάζ και σήμα στον κεντρικό αγωγό.
Χρειάζεσαι λοιπόν μια συσκευή που παίρνει το ασύμμετρο σήμα από το ομοαξονικό καλώδιο και το μετατρέπει σε συμμετρικό. Δηλαδή χρειάζεσαι ένα *BALUN 1:1*. Εκ πείρας, 70Ω δίπολο με balun και 50Ω καλώδιο είναι χίλιες φορές καλύτερο απο GP με 50Ω καλώδιο χωρίς balun.

2) Τα ποδαράκια απο τις αντιστάσεις σχηματίζουν αυτεπαγωγές που σε μεγάλες συχνότητες εισάγουν στάσιμα και άλλα προβλήματα. Σκέψου οτι ΔΕΝ κάνουν οι αντιστάσεις metal film και carbon film επειδή το υλικό τους σχηματίζει πηνίο. Πόσο μάλλον να έχεις ΠΟΛΛΑ καλωδιάκια σε διάφορα μήκη.
Το προτιμότερο είναι ΜΙΑ αντίσταση χωρίς καλώδια.






> Ήδη ψάχνω χαλκοσωλήνα για μια j-pole.
> Αυτό που με στεναχώρησε είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει Φ20. Σκεφτόμουν βασικά να κατασκευάσω όλα τα στοιχεία με Φ22 αλλά τα κατακόρυφα να ήταν κομμένα σε ύψος που είχα υπολογίσει και το υπόλοιπο μέχρι το μήκος στη συχνότητα συντονισμού να ήταν Φ20, δηλαδή τηλεσκοπικό ώστε να μπορώ να αυξομειώνω τα κατακόρυφα στοιχεία.
> Δυστυχώς πριν το Φ22 βγαίνει Φ18, οπότε ...
> Ένας υδραυλικός μου δίνει με το μέτρο αλλά κοστίζει 5,24€/μ. πλέον ΦΠΑ.
> Οι υπόλοιποι πουλάνε ολόκληρη την τρίμετρη στα 19€ περίπου.



Ασχολήσου ΠΡΩΤΑ με την κατασκευή ενός ΣΩΣΤΟΥ δίπολου με balun. Είναι πιο δύσκολο από ότι νομίζεις. Όσο για την J-Pole, αν δεν έχεις φτιάξει αρκετές κεραίες πρώτα, μην την ξεκινήσεις. Είναι πάρα πολύ δύσκολη κεραία για να γίνει σωστά. Και δεν εννοώ ότι είναι δύσκολο να κολλήσεις μερικούς χαλκοσωλήνες. Το δύσκολο είναι να την ρυθμίσεις.

.

----------


## liat

> 1)  ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ... 
>  Μπορεί μία κεραία GP να έχει σύνθετη αντίσταση περίπου 50Ω, αλλά αυτό ΔΕΝ σημαίνει ότι μπορείς να κουμπώσεις επάνω του το καλώδιο κεραίας RG58 ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο ΟΜΟΑΞΟΝΙΚΟ καλώδιο.... Δηλαδή χρειάζεσαι ένα *BALUN 1:1*.



Δε τι ήξερα αυτό. Νόμιζα ότι οποιαδήποτε κεραία 50Ω κουμπώσει σε καλώδιο 50Ω επίσης, κάνει σωστή προσαρμογή.





> 2) Τα ποδαράκια απο τις αντιστάσεις σχηματίζουν αυτεπαγωγές  ....  Πόσο μάλλον να έχεις ΠΟΛΛΑ καλωδιάκια σε διάφορα μήκη.
> Το προτιμότερο είναι ΜΙΑ αντίσταση χωρίς καλώδια.



Επειδή κάπου το διάβασα αυτό (ίσως κι εδώ), γι' αυτό οι πλακέτες εφάπτονται με τις αντιστάσεις μηδενίζοντας το μήκος των συρμάτων τους.





> Ασχολήσου ΠΡΩΤΑ με την κατασκευή ενός ΣΩΣΤΟΥ δίπολου με balun. Είναι πιο δύσκολο από ότι νομίζεις. Όσο για την J-Pole, αν δεν έχεις φτιάξει αρκετές κεραίες πρώτα, μην την ξεκινήσεις. Είναι πάρα πολύ δύσκολη κεραία για να γίνει σωστά. Και δεν εννοώ ότι είναι δύσκολο να κολλήσεις μερικούς χαλκοσωλήνες. *Το δύσκολο είναι να την ρυθμίσεις*.



Δηλαδή εκτός από τον υπολογισμό των μηκών A, B, C και D (http://www.sz7xan.gr/?p=747) απαιτείται κι άλλη ρύθμιση ή ρυθμίσεις;

----------


## SV1JRT

> 1) Δε τι ήξερα αυτό. Νόμιζα ότι οποιαδήποτε κεραία 50Ω κουμπώσει σε καλώδιο 50Ω επίσης, κάνει σωστή προσαρμογή.
> 
> 2) Επειδή κάπου το διάβασα αυτό (ίσως κι εδώ), γι' αυτό οι πλακέτες εφάπτονται με τις αντιστάσεις μηδενίζοντας το μήκος των συρμάτων τους.
> 
> 3) Δηλαδή εκτός από τον υπολογισμό των μηκών A, B, C και D (http://www.sz7xan.gr/?p=747) απαιτείται κι άλλη ρύθμιση ή ρυθμίσεις;



*1)* Δυστυχώς τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο απλά....
 Σκέψου το ως εξής. Όταν κουμπώνεις ένα ομοαξονικό καλώδιο απευθείας στην κεραία (ένα δίπολο για παράδειγμα), η μισή σου κεραία απλά γειώνεται μέσα από το μπλεντάζ και είναι νεκρή....
 (στην πραγματικότητα αρχίζει να εκπέμπει ΚΑΙ το μπλεντάζ, αλλά ας μην το μπερδέψουμε το θέμα. Προς το παρόν, κράτα στο μυαλό σου ότι το μισό δίπολο είναι νεκρό).

*2)* Οχι. Αυτές οι κατασκευές *ΦΤΙΑΧΝΟΝΤΟΥΣΑΝ* για πομπούς μέχρι τα 30 MHz. Για μεγαλύτερες συχνότητες ΔΕΝ δουλεύουν. Ειδικά η κατασκευή με τις δύο στρογγυλές πλακέτες και τις κολλημένες αντιστάσεις είναι τραγική. Εκτός από τις επαγωγές στις αντιστάσεις εισάγει ΚΑΙ χωρητικότητα από τις πλακέτες...

*3)* *α)* Σε μία κεραία παίζουν πάρα πολλά πράγματα ρόλο. ΕΚΤΟΣ από τις διαστάσεις αυτέ, μεγάλο ρόλο παίζει το ΚΡΑΜΑ του χαλκού. Αυτές οι σωλήνες ΔΕΝ έχουν κατασκευαστεί για ηλεκτρική χρήση. Κατασκευάζονται με βάση άλλα πρότυπα και με διαφορετικά κράματα μετάλλων. Επομένως, εφόσον αυτά τα σχέδια δεν λαμβάνουν υπόψιν τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες, μάλλον θα κουραστείς άδικα να την κατασκευάσεις.
*β)* Η *ΑΠΟΛΑΒΗ* (gain) μίας κεραίας J-Pole στην καλύτερη περίπτωση -ΑΝ την κατασκευάσεις τέλεια- είναι *ΜΟΛΙΣ 3 DBi*. Το απλό δίπολο έχει απολαβή 2,15 DBi και η GP έχει απολαβή κάτω απο 2DBi !!  Λοιπόν για ποιό λόγο να κάνεις μια κατασκευή J-Pole ?? Για να είσαι -ΑΝ τα καταφέρεις- 0,85 DBi καλύτερα απο ένα απλό δίπολο ?? Δεν νομίζω οτι αξίζει τον κόπο....

.

----------


## liat

> *1)* ,*2)* 
> 
> *3)* *α)* μεγάλο ρόλο παίζει το ΚΡΑΜΑ του χαλκού. Αυτές οι σωλήνες ΔΕΝ έχουν κατασκευαστεί για ηλεκτρική χρήση. 
> *β)* Για να είσαι -ΑΝ τα καταφέρεις- 0,85 DBi καλύτερα απο ένα *απλό δίπολο* ??



Σωτήρη κάνοντας τον συνήγορο του διαβόλου και χωρίς να έχεις γνώση, όλοι αυτοί που ανεβάζουν video με τις κατασκευές των j-pole άραγε χρησιμοποιούν χαλκό κατάλληλου κράματος;
*Μήπως οι αλουμινοσωλήνες αποτελούν καλύτερη λύση;*
Επίσης, όταν μιλάμε για απλό δίπολο συμπεριλαμβάνει και αυτό του εμπορίου ή τα broadband, τα gama match (αν είναι διαφορετικά μεταξύ τους);

Από την άλλη, η κατασκευή ενός balun είναι εύκολη υπόθεση; Από τα φτωχά μου ηλεκτρονικά καταλαβαίνω ότι έχει πολύ ανεβοκατέβασμα στην κεραία μέχρι να επιτευχθεί το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα. Εκτός αν χρήση οργάνων (που δε διαθέτω) κάνει πιο εύκολο τον υπολογισμό του.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Σωτήρη κάνοντας τον συνήγορο του διαβόλου και χωρίς να έχεις γνώση, όλοι αυτοί που ανεβάζουν video με τις κατασκευές των j-pole άραγε χρησιμοποιούν χαλκό κατάλληλου κράματος;
> Επίσης, όταν μιλάμε για απλό δίπολο συμπεριλαμβάνει και αυτό του εμπορίου ή τα broadband, τα gama match (αν είναι διαφορετικά μεταξύ τους);
> 
> 
> 
> Από την άλλη, η κατασκευή ενός balun είναι εύκολη υπόθεση; Από τα φτωχά μου ηλεκτρονικά καταλαβαίνω ότι έχει πολύ ανεβοκατέβασμα στην κεραία μέχρι να επιτευχθεί το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα. Εκτός αν χρήση οργάνων (που δε διαθέτω) κάνει πιο εύκολο τον υπολογισμό του.




Γιάννη υπάρχει μεγάλη ασχετοσύνη στον κόσμο. Επειδή ο χ τύπος έκανε μία κατασκευή που στο SWR meter δεν του έδειξε στάσιμα, νομίζει πώς πέτυχε την τέλεια κεραία. Για να φτιαχτεί μια ΣΩΣΤΗ κεραία χρειάζονται μηχανήματα αξίας πολλών χιλιάδων ευρώ, που λίγοι τα έχουν. Αλλιώς ΔΕΝ θα υπήρχαν εταιρείες που κατασκευάζουν κεραίες. Θα παίρναμε όλοι χαλκοσωλήνες από το χρωματοπωλείο και θα τέλειωνε το θέμα.
 Γι' αυτό σου λέω. Ξεκίνα από ένα δίπολο. Θα σε παιδέψει περισσότερο από ότι φαντάζεσαι να το φτιάξεις χωρίς στάσιμα. Και το ανεβοκατεύασμα είναι πράγματι πολύ, αλλα .....δες το σαν γυμναστική !!
Οσο για τις έτοιμε κεραίες, συνήθως για τα V/U έχουν ενσωματωμένο το balun.

Υ.Γ. Εννοείτε φυσικά οτι ΔΕΝ πρέπει να μείνεις σε αυτά που σου γράφω. Ο Γούγλης είναι φίλος μας. Ψάξε και διάβασε όλα αυτά που σου γράφω και ότι απορίες έχεις, εδώ είμαστε.

.

----------


## liat

> Γιάννη υπάρχει μεγάλη ασχετοσύνη στον κόσμο. Επειδή ο χ τύπος έκανε μία κατασκευή που στο SWR meter δεν του έδειξε στάσιμα, νομίζει πώς πέτυχε την τέλεια κεραία. Για να φτιαχτεί μια ΣΩΣΤΗ κεραία χρειάζονται μηχανήματα αξίας πολλών χιλιάδων ευρώ, που λίγοι τα έχουν. Αλλιώς ΔΕΝ θα υπήρχαν εταιρείες που κατασκευάζουν κεραίες. Θα παίρναμε όλοι χαλκοσωλήνες από το χρωματοπωλείο και θα τέλειωνε το θέμα.
>  Γι' αυτό σου λέω. Ξεκίνα από ένα δίπολο. Θα σε παιδέψει περισσότερο από ότι φαντάζεσαι να το φτιάξεις χωρίς στάσιμα. Και το ανεβοκατεύασμα είναι πράγματι πολύ, αλλα .....δες το σαν γυμναστική !!
> Οσο για τις έτοιμε κεραίες, συνήθως για τα V/U έχουν ενσωματωμένο το balun.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Εννοείτε φυσικά οτι ΔΕΝ πρέπει να μείνεις σε αυτά που σου γράφω. *Ο Γούγλης είναι φίλος μας*. Ψάξε και διάβασε όλα αυτά που σου γράφω και ότι απορίες έχεις, εδώ είμαστε..



Φαντάζομαι τόσο όσο οι Γερμανοί;  :Lol: 
Ευχαριστώ για τα σχόλιά σου. Προφανώς με βγάζουν από περιττά έξοδα. Ενδεχομένως θα πει κάποιος ότι αν αποτύχει η κεραία θα μείνει η σωλήνα για καμία επισκευή υδραυλικών.  :Biggrin: 
Δυστυχώς έχω ανοίξει πολλά *μέτωπα* που προσπαθώ να λύσω. Που θα πάει όμως ... με τις χρήσιμες συμβουλές όλων σας θα βγει καλό αποτέλεσμα (εύχομαι).

----------


## SRF

> Σωτήρη κάνοντας τον συνήγορο του διαβόλου και χωρίς να έχεις γνώση, όλοι αυτοί που ανεβάζουν video με τις κατασκευές των j-pole άραγε χρησιμοποιούν χαλκό κατάλληλου κράματος;
> *Μήπως οι αλουμινοσωλήνες αποτελούν καλύτερη λύση;*
> Επίσης, όταν μιλάμε για απλό δίπολο συμπεριλαμβάνει και αυτό του εμπορίου ή τα broadband, τα gama match (αν είναι διαφορετικά μεταξύ τους);
> 
> 
> 
> Από την άλλη, η κατασκευή ενός balun είναι εύκολη υπόθεση; Από τα φτωχά μου ηλεκτρονικά καταλαβαίνω ότι έχει πολύ ανεβοκατέβασμα στην κεραία μέχρι να επιτευχθεί το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα. Εκτός αν χρήση οργάνων (που δε διαθέτω) κάνει πιο εύκολο τον υπολογισμό του.



Εσύ τελικά έχεις μιά μανία να δείχνεις παραπάνω από ότι χρειάζεται... 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56884 

και καμμιά φορά αυτό δεν είναι... ότι καλύτερο!!! 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56885 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## liat

> Εσύ τελικά έχεις μιά μανία να δείχνεις παραπάνω από ότι χρειάζεται... 
> 
> 
> και καμμιά φορά αυτό δεν είναι... ότι καλύτερο!!!



Σβήνε σβήνε Γιώργο  :Rolleyes:

----------


## SRF

> Εσύ τελικά έχεις μιά μανία να δείχνεις παραπάνω από ότι χρειάζεται... 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56884 
> 
> και καμμιά φορά αυτό δεν είναι... ότι καλύτερο!!! 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56885



Χμμμ...  :Σκέψη: 

Και τώρα που το παρατηρώ... από εκεί ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ !!!! "έβγαινε" στα μεσα της δεκαετίας του 80... ένας 1278 ? 1378? (κολλητός του Ηλία του "ελατήριου" ή 378 ή JG) Δεν θυμάμαι... δεν θυμάμαι... Γιώργος λεγόταν... ή Γιάννης? 
Εκεί δίπλα (στο στενό εμπρός) έμενε και ο "κανάριος" ο Γιάννης... !!!  :Wink:  :Thumbup:

----------


## liat

Καμία σχέση Γιώργο. Τότε έμενα αλλού. Άλλωστε το έχω πει ότι τώρα στα γεράματα με ξύπνησε το κολλητήρι.

----------


## SRF

> Καμία σχέση Γιώργο. Τότε έμενα αλλού. Άλλωστε το έχω πει ότι τώρα στα γεράματα με ξύπνησε το κολλητήρι.



Πάντως να ξέρεις ότι στην πολυκατοικία σου (ή στην δίπλα σου) έιχε ξανά σταθμό πριν 30 ακριβώς έτη!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## pez

= [#44] : 27-04-15, 07:41 : *p.gabr* : "... θα καταλάβουν πολλά 
όσοι ενδιαφερθούν ..."

- Υπενθυμίζω: +1 ήδη : ) Λοιπόν: "κατάλαβα" σημαίνει "σχημάτισα 
εικόνα", μάς δίδαξε, την *yin* και εμένα, πρόπερσι ο Καθηγητής 
Αθανάσιος Τζουβάρας [*>*], κι έτσι, ενώ "σχηματίσαμε εικόνα" για 
το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, το ζήτημα είναι αν τελικά θα μπορέσουμε να 
την "δείξουμε" την "εικόνα" αυτή... = Και πού είναι το πρόβλημα; 
- Στο πλήθος των πραγματικών ποσοτήτων/μεγεθών/μεταβλητών που 
"εμπλέκονται" - πραγματικά, παρά εμφανίζονται "απλά" - στην 
θεμελιώδη πρακτική εξίσωση εφαρμογής της θεωρίας των 
ομοιομόρφων γραμμών μεταφοράς: 

.Ζin./.Ζ0 .= 

.= [.ZΤ./.Z0 .+ .tanh(.γL)]./[1 .+ (.ZT./.Z0).tanh(.γL)] : (0)

όπου κάθε τελεία "." ακριβώς μπροστά από ένα σύμβολο σημαίνει: 
"Προσοχή! Η μεταβλητή ή η πράξη ή ισότητα που ακολουθεί είναι 
Μιγαδική", κι οι "δείκτες" "in" , "Τ" σημαίνουν: "εισόδου" , 
"τερματισμού". = Ωχ, τώρα πάλι, "τρεχαγύρευε"... "Μιγαδικές"... 
- Ναι. "Τρεχαγύρευε", αλλά όχι και τόσο πολύ πια, αφού καθετί 
ένα 1 το "μιγαδικό" συμβολίζει δύο 2 από τα "συνηθισμένα", τα 
πραγματικά, τα αντίστοιχά του. Έτσι, μετράμε :

2 : .Ζin = Rin .+ j Xin : Rin , Xin 
2 : .Z0  = R0 .+ j X0 : R0 , X0
2 :  .ΖΤ   = RT   .+ j XT  : RT  , XT 
 2 : .γ    = α .+ j β
 1 :  L 

το όλον : εννέα 9. Είναι "πολλές". = Οπότε; - Οπότε πρέπει "να 
βάλουμε μια σειρά". = Πώς; - Χμ... Για να δούμε πρώτα τι 
συγκεκριμένα θέλουμε εδώ, όταν πάμε να εφαρμόσουμε την 
"κουλούρα" σαν φορτίο. Λοιπόν, εδώ, μόλις αποφασίσουμε ποια 
"γνωστή" γραμμή μεταφοράς ΓΜ θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε, οι τέσσερις 4, 
από τις εννέα 9 μεταβλητές : R0 , X0 , α,  β : παίρνουν 
 "*δεδομένες*"*[*]* τιμές, από τα "τα χαρακτηριστικά" της "γνωστής" 
ΓΜ : αυτό ακριβώς σημαίνει "γνωστή" ΓΜ : οι τιμές για τις 
τέσσερις 4 αυτές μεταβλητές είναι "*δεδομένες*"* [*]*κι έτσι παύουν 
να είναι μεταβλητές στο συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημά μας. Τώρα, από τις 
υπόλοιπες 5 που απομένουν, οι δύο 2 μεταβλητές : Rin , Xin είναι 
αυτές οι "άγνωστες", οι "εξαρτημένες", που θα υπολογίζονται από 
τις όποιες άλλες μεταβλητές, τις "ανεξάρτητες" μεταβλητές του 
συγκεκριμένου προβλήματός μας, μέσω των δύο 2 εξισώσεων : (0)
= Ποιων δύο 2 εξισώσεων (0); Μία 1 είναι εκεί... - Ναι, πράγματι
μία φαίνεται να είναι, αλλά όπως είπαμε παραπάνω επειδή το ένα 1
"ίσον" : "=" έχει μια τελεία μπροστά του, αυτό είναι "μιγαδικό", 
οπότε "μετράει" για δύο 2 πραγματικά "ίσα", δηλαδή δύο 2 
σχέσεις, μία 1 για το Rin και μια 1 για το Χin. = Σαν να 
"μπερδεύεται το πράγμα" χωρίς λόγο... Γιατί από την αρχή δεν τις
τις γράφαμε αυτές τις δύο 2, "να τελειώναμε"; - Διότι, αυτές οι 
δύο 2 ναι πράγματι θα μπορούσαν να γραφτούν αλλά είναι πιο 
μπερδεμένες από αυτήν που γράψαμε = Γιατί; - Λόγω των μιγαδικών
πολλαπλασιασμών και των μιγαδικών διαιρέσεων που δίνουν ήδη 
"μπερδεμένα" πραγματικά αποτελέσματα, οπότε, όταν εμφανίζεται 
μια τέτοια πράξη μέσα σε μια 1 μιγαδική σχέση, όπως δηλαδή 
γίνεται εδώ, αυξάνεται η πολυπλοκότητα της μορφής των 
αντίστοιχων δύο 2 πραγματικών σχέσεων. Για αυτό και μόνον για 
αυτό. = Ώωχούού... Και τώρα τι γίνεται; - Τώρα, δηλαδή στο 
επόμενο μήνυμα, θα δώσουμε "ζωγραφιές" με τις οποίες ελπίζουμε 
πως θα τα καταφέρουμε να δείξουμε "εικόνες" από το συγκεκριμένο 
θέμα - Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος - ΥΓ :
Ξεχαστήκαμε, κι έχουμε μείνει στο μέτρημα, όπου από τις πέντε 5
μεταβλητές βγάζουμε τις δύο 2 εξαρτημένες κι έτσι μας έχουν 
απομείνει "μόνον" οι τρεις : RT , XT , L  

_*  "δεδομένες" - Προσθήκη : 1 Μαΐου 2015 ~ 12:00 -_ αντί : 
δεδομένες, όπως μέχρι στιγμής ήταν στο κείμενο_ -_ Απαιτούνται 
οπωσδήποτε διευκρινίσεις, οι οποίες είναι μάλλον μακρές, οπότε, 
για να προλάβουμε τον χρόνο που το forum κλείνει την δυνατότητα 
για "Επεξεργασία Μηνύματος", θα τις παραθέσουμε σε ξεχωριστό 
μήνυμα, παρακάτω.

----------


## p.gabr

Nα ήξερα λίγο από αυτά τα ανάποδα μαγκουράκια τι καλά που θα ταν !!

Δυστυχώς εγώ τα έμαθα ανάποδα, πρώτα  μου ήρθε στα χέρια ένα network analyzer και ύστερα άρχισα να ψάχνω τι στα κομμάτια δείχνει 
Ειχα να μετρήσω  συμπεριφορές με παραμέτρους με 4&7 return loss (0 & 180 μοίρες) αλλάζοντας καλώδια και εικονικά φορτία   και προσπαθούσα να καταλάβω τι στα κομμάτια μου ζητούσε. Βλέπετε είχα τότε και πλήρη άγνοια του χάρτη smith 
Μπορεί ποτέ να μην τα έμαθα μαθηματικώς, αλλά τα κατανόησα στην πράξη ,ενώ  για άλλους ισχύει το ανάστροφο
  Είναι σχετικά σπάνιο η καλή θεωρητική  και τεχνική κατάρτιση

----------


## pez

[#85] : *p.gabr* : Κοιτάξτε λίγο, σας παρακαλώ : Κ α τ α λ α β α ί 
ν ω. Δεν θα προσποιηθώ τον "άνετο" και πως "δεν έτρεξε τίποτα". 
Για να πάρουμε με τον "A-VNA" την πρώτη μέτρηση, την 
επιστημονική, που λέμε, 
-
μια στιγμή να μετρήσω, μμμ, από το 1982 θα ήτανε, κι ύστερα από 
το 1993, που "μπουκάρανε" στο Εργαστήριο "άγνωστοι" και μας 
"βουτήξανε", "επιλεκτικά", τετράδια με ερευνητικές σημειώσεις 
και σκληρούς δίσκους, ποιος είχε τότε 286, με τα δικά μας τα 
προγράμματα για τον αυτοματοποιημένο έλεγχο των μηχανημάτων, 
του "ρότορα" που εμείς φτιάξαμε, και άλλα διάφορα, να μην τα 
ξαναθυμάμαι τώρα, όλα αναγκαία, κ.λπ., να μην μακρηγορώ, κι 
αναγκαστήκαμε να τα ξαναφτιάχνουμε, από την αρχή, ως το 1998
-
περάσανε έτη συναπτά : δεκαέξι 16. Απαιτήθηκε : Εργασία. Και 
μάλιστα : Σκληρή. Όχι "διακοπές", όχι "Σαββατοκύριακα", όχι 
"εορτές", όχι "πανηγύρεις", όχι "χαβαλέ". Εργασία. Όπως ακριβώς 
τα λέτε εσείς, έτσι ακριβώς ήταν στην αρχή και για εμάς : 
Μεσάνυχτα. Μαύρα. Αλλά εντάξει. Αξιωθήκαμε. Και "είδαμε" "κάτι",
από τα ατελείωτα "όλα". Έτυχε. Ευτυχώς - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

[#84]  : Σκεπτόμαστε ότι για να πάρουμε μια "κουλούρα" ως καθαυτό 
φορτίο,  αυτό σημαίνει πως στο άλλο άκρο/τέρμα/έξοδο δεν θα πάμε 
να βάλουμε και άλλο,  επί πλέον, φορτίο, διότι τότε τι την θα την 
θέλαμε την "κουλούρα". Άρα, το  άλλο άκρο θα το αφήσουμε ανοικτό 
: (Α) ή το πολύ-πολύ να σκαρώσουμε εκεί  κανένα "μη-ακτινοβολούν" 
βραχυκύκλωμα : (Β), και τίποτα άλλο. Επειδή όμως  στην (Α) 
περίπτωση το λεγόμενο "ανοικτοκύκλωμα" είναι μάλλον κάτι τι το  
ασαφές, καθότι αν αφήσουμε "απλώς ανοικτή" την έξοδο - και τι  
άλλο άραγε μπορούμε να κάνουμε  όταν δεν έχουμε την "δυνατότητα" 
: ) να προμηθευτούμε ένα από εκείνα που τα  διαφημίζουν σαν 
"ανοικτοκυκλώματα"; - τότε θα έχουμε: (1) σίγουρα  ανεπιθύμητη 
διαρροή, λόγω του  λεγομένου : "επιδερμικού φαινομένου", στην 
εξωτερική επιφάνεια του  εξωτερικού αγωγού 
- 
ή μάλλον καλύτερα του μπλεντάζ, γιατί αλλιώς τι  "κουλούρα" θα 
μπορούσαμε να έχουμε, οπότε, με την ευκαιρία αυτή να προσθέσουμε 
 εδώ αυτό που ενώ το ξεκινήσαμε να το λέμε, στο προηγούμενο 
μήνυμα  [#84], όταν  αναφέραμε για εφαρμογή της θεωρίας των 
ομοιομόρφων γραμμών μεταφοράς, αλλά  το ξεχάσαμε, πως δηλαδή για 
να είναι μια τέτοια εφαρμογή δυνατή θα πρέπει η  γραμμή μεταφοράς 
να είναι ευθύγραμμη, χωρίς καμιά "κούρμπα", γεγονός δηλαδή που  
έρχεται σε ευθεία αντίθεση με τις πολλαπλές, εσωτερικές, "ΗΜ 
συνέπειες", που  θα επιφέρουν, αναπόφευκτα, οι πολλαπλές 
"κούρμπες" που συνιστούν μια  "κουλούρα", οπότε ίσως θα ήταν 
πράγματι καλύτερα να μην θυμόσασταν πως το  είχαμε ξεχάσει το 
γεγονός αυτό, που συνιστά την "Μεγάλη" μας "Σιωπηρά  Υπόθεση" : ) 
-
και (2) επίδραση από ένα εξωτερικό, λίγο-πολύ  απροσδιόριστο, ΗΜ 
περιβάλλον, ανάλογη προς εκείνη που περιγράψαμε στο μήνυμα  [#43]. 
Πέραν όμως αυτών, η ίδια η  μαθηματική περιγραφή της σύνθετης 
αντίστασης του σαφούς, "ιδανικού",  "ανοικτοκυκλώματος είναι κι 
αυτή "κάπως" προβληματική, αφού σημαίνει : ή RT : +οο ή ΧΤ : -οο 
είτε ΧΤ : +οο , κι αυτά τα "άπειρα" δεν είναι βέβαια "τιμές",  
"πεπερασμένοι", συνηθισμένοι αριθμοί, για να μπορούμε να κάνουμε 
αμέσως τις συνηθισμένες πράξεις, πράγμα δηλαδή που απαιτεί 
"γενικεύσεις", κάτι όμως που "δεν είναι της ώρας" (για  αυτό 
είναι που συνήθως  καταφεύγουμε στην αγωγιμότητά του : .Υ .= 
1./.Ζ .= G .+ j B , οπότε είναι  τότε "σίγουρα" για αυτό G = 0 
και Β = 0 - αλλά ας μην το παρατραβήξουμε άλλο  το θέμα αυτό). 
Για όλους αυτούς τους λόγους, λοιπόν, θα ξεκινήσουμε με την (Β) 
 περίπτωση, με το σαφές, "ιδανικό", "μη-ακτινοβολούν" 
βραχυκύκλωμα, για το οποίο "σίγουρα" θα έχουμε RT = 0 και 
ΧΤ = 0, και θα αφήσουμε για το  τέλος την (Α) περίπτωση, με το
"ανοικτοκύκλωμα". Όμως. Όλα αυτά σημαίνουν πως,  από τις 
εναπομείνασες 3 μεταβλητές, έχουμε άλλες δυο 2 μεταβλητές, τις :
RT , XT να παίρνουν, ως ζεύγος, οπωσδήποτε σταθερές τιμές, ή 
έστω "τιμές",  στις, όπως λογικά αποφασίσαμε, μοναδικές δύο 2 
περιπτώσεις (Α) και (Β) όπου  μπορεί να έχει πρακτικό νόημα το
συγκεκριμένο θέμα, για την μελέτη  του οποίου απομένει πλέον 
μόνον μία 1 μεταβλητή, ως  ανεξάρτητη, η L : το μήκος της 
"κουλούρας". Πράγματι. Διότι έχουμε  να κάνουμε με "κουλούρες" 
καλωδίων με διάφορα μήκη και θα θέλαμε να δούμε πόσο καλώδιο 
θα  ήταν "καλό" να έχει η "κουλούρα" ή πόσο να αφήσουμε στην 
"κουλούρα", έτσι ώστε να  είναι ένα "αποτελεσματικό" dummy load -
 Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος  Ζιμουρτόπουλος - ΥΓ : Λόγω της 
απρόβλεπτα μεγάλης έκτασης του κειμένου αυτού του μηνύματος, η 
πρακτική συνέχεια, που βασίζεται στην χρήση του αξιοπρεπούς, 
όπως εμφανίζεται, freeware : [TLDetails] του Dan Maguire, AC6LA, 
το οποίο μάς συνέστησε ο *p.gabr*, στην παραπομπή του [#44] : 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66574&page=2

----------


## pez

[87] : Πριν προχωρήσουμε όμως στην εφαρμογή του [TLDetails], 
να ξεκαθαρίσουμε πως το συγκεκριμένο θέμα μας έχει θεωρητική 
λύση. Πράγματι. Πρώτα στην περίπτωση (Β) : βραχυκυκλώματος : 
RT = 0 και ΧΤ = 0 ή .ΖΤ = 0 .+ j 0 = .0, οπότε ο θεμελιώδης 
τύπος (0) [#84]
-
που παραλείψαμε να πούμε, ως οφείλαμε, ότι η σχέση (0), 
προέρχεται από την προσιτή, τόσο από θεωρητικής, όσο και από 
πρακτικής σκοπιάς, κλασσική, εξαιρετική, μονογραφία του Robert 
A. Chipman: "Schaum's Outline of Theory and Problems of 
Transmission Lines", McGraw-Hill, 1968, p. 130, : (7.18) όπως 
επίσης αναβάλαμε, παρά ξεχάσαμε, να σχολιάσουμε γενικά : τόσο 
τις πράξεις της διαίρεσης που εμφανίζονται στον τύπο (0), 
αναφορικά με την δυνατότητα μηδενισμού των παρονομαστών τους, 
όσο και την δυνατότητα απειρισμού -ή- απροσδιοριστίας της 
συνάρτησης .tanh(.γ L) , η οποία είναι γνωστή με το όνομα : 
"υπερβολική εφαπτομένη", δύο πραγματικά πολύ ενδιαφέροντα 
ζητήματα, όχι "ακαδημαϊκής", όπως ίσως θα νομιστεί, αλλά 
εντελώς πρακτικής σημασίας 
-
απλοποιείται: 

.Ζin./.Ζ0 .= [.0 .+ .tanh(.γ L)]./[1 .+ (.0).tanh(.γ L)] => 

.Ζin./.Ζ0 .= .tanh(.γ L)] ή τελικά:

.Ζin .= .Ζ0 .tanh(.γ L)] : (Β)

αλλά και στην περίπτωση (Α) : "ανοικτοκυκλώματος", οπότε πριν 
την εξετάσουμε, τροποποιούμε τεχνηέντως την μορφή της (0), 
διαιρώντας τον αριθμητή και τον παρονομαστή του δεξιού μέρους 
με .ΖΤ, και θέτοντας, όπως είπαμε, όπου 1./.ΖΤ το .ΥΤ [#84], 
ως εξής:

.Ζin./.Ζ0 .= 

.= [1/.Z0 .+ .YT .tanh(.γL)]/[.YT .+ (1/.Z0).tanh(.γL)]

και τώρα, όπως επίσης είπαμε, .ΥΤ = .0 , οπότε παίρνουμε τον 
απλοποιημένο τύπο:

.Ζin./.Ζ0 .= 1./.tanh(.γ L) 

ή χρησιμοποιώντας την συνάρτηση που είναι γνωστή με το 
όνομα "υπερβολική συνεφαπτομένη" : .coth(.γ L) , που είναι ίση
με την 1./.tanh(.γ L) , τελικά:

.Ζin .= .Z0 .coth(.γ L) : (A)

Όθεν, το αρχικό μας πρόβλημά ανάγεται στην εφαρμογή των γνωστών 
αυτών συναρτήσεων, και έτσι κάπου εδώ θα μπορούσαμε να είχαμε 
τελειώσει, αν βέβαια ήταν αυτός ο σκοπός μας, με μια παραπομπή 
"στην βιβλιογραφία", όπως λένε, και "να τελειώνουμε". Ο σκοπός 
μας όμως δεν ήταν αυτός. Ο σκοπός μας ήταν να επιχειρήσουμε να 
δείξουμε με "ζωγραφιές" τις "εικόνες" που εμείς "σχηματίσαμε", 
οπότε και συνεχίζουμε κρατώντας βέβαια ως "πολύτιμη εφεδρεία" 
τις (Β) και (Α) - Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## p.gabr

Στο σημείο αυτό της ανάλυσης σας να προσθέσω ότι το ίδιο θα είναι το αποτέλεσμα και εάν το τέλος της κουλουρας ήταν βραχυκυκλωμενη
Η μόνη διαφορά στις δύο περιπτώσεις είναι ότι η πηγή θα βλέπει με 180 μοίρες διαφορετικά το προσπίπτων προς το ανακλωμενο σήμα. 

Η κατανοηση της αυτων έχει μια εφαρμογή .Θα μπορούσε κάποιος σε μια γραμμή μεγάλου μήκους, με τα κατάλληλα όργανα ,να εντοπίσει το σημείο που υπάρχει τυχον βραχυκύκλωμα 
Εφαρμογή παρομοια που χρησιμοποιειται πλέον στις οπτικές ίνες ,για τον εντοπισμό του σημείου θραύσης

----------


## pez

- - - - -

----------


## SRF

> Στο σημείο αυτό της ανάλυσης σας να προσθέσω ότι το ίδιο θα είναι το αποτέλεσμα και εάν το τέλος της κουλουρας ήταν βραχυκυκλωμενη
> Η μόνη διαφορά στις δύο περιπτώσεις είναι ότι η πηγή θα βλέπει με 180 μοίρες διαφορετικά το προσπίπτων προς το ανακλωμενο σήμα. 
> *
> Η κατανοηση της αυτων έχει μια εφαρμογή .Θα μπορούσε κάποιος σε μια γραμμή μεγάλου μήκους, με τα κατάλληλα όργανα ,να εντοπίσει το σημείο που υπάρχει τυχον βραχυκύκλωμα* 
> Εφαρμογή παρομοια που χρησιμοποιειται πλέον στις οπτικές ίνες ,για τον εντοπισμό του σημείου θραύσης







> - [#89] : *p.gabr* : Ναι, σωστά για τις 180 μοίρες. Με 
> προλαβαίνετε : ) Δεν θα χάσω όμως κι εγώ την ευκαιρία αυτή για 
> να μην επιχειρήσω να παρακινήσω την σχετική, αν όχι μελέτη, 
> τουλάχιστον ενασχόληση, υποδεικνύοντας πως αυτά τα νούμερα 
> εκφράζονται "πλεονεκτηματικά" με μιγαδικούς αριθμούς για τον, 
> καλύτερα : εν γένει μιγαδικό,  συντελεστή ανάκλασης του φορτίου 
> τερματισμού, που εδώ θα είναι : -1 + j 0 ή 1/_π ή 1.exp(j π) ή 
> 1/_+180[ο] για το "ιδανικό" Βραχυκύκλωμα, και +1 + j 0 ή 1/_0 ή 
> 1.exp(j 0) ή 1/_0[ο] για το "ιδανικό" Ανοικτοκύκλωμα. Και 
> ...




http://www.anritsu.com/en-US/Product...cts/S332E.aspx 



*Standard* 
Cable and Antenna Analyzer: 2 MHz β 4 GHzSpectrum Analyzer: 9 kHz β 4 GHzReturn Loss, Cable Loss, VSWR, *Distance-To-Fault,* Smith Chart, 1-Port PhaseIntuitive menu-driven touch screen user interfaceUSB connectivity, built-in touch screen keyboard

----------


## pez

[#97] -> [#98]

----------


## pez

[#97] -> [#98]

----------


## SeAfasia

> - Ξανασκέφτηκα το περιεχόμενο των [#89] και [#91] και νομίζω πως 
> θα ήταν χρήσιμο όπως, προς αποφυγήν παρεξηγήσεων, να "δηλώσω" 
> : ) τώρα, όσο πιο ξεκάθαρα μπορώ, τι ακριβώς επιχειρούμε να 
> κάνουμε εδώ. Λοιπόν. Εδώ προσπαθούμε να δούμε αν και κατά πόσον 
> θα αποδειχθεί δυνατή/εφικτή/αποδοτική/επιτυχής μια απόπειρα 
> "κατάδειξης" του δικού μας "σχηματισμού εικόνας" [#84], για την 
> συγκεκριμένη πρακτική εφαρμογή : "Κουλούρες για Φορτία". Ναι, 
> εντάξει. Αυτή το εγχείρημα θα μπορούσε ίσως να χαρακτηρισθεί : 
> [#89] και ως μια : 
> ...



Kύριε Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλε,
συμφωνώ με την ανωτέρω αναρτησή σας μόνο στην περίπτωση που κάποιος από εμάς διαθέτει
οργανωμένο εργαστήριο με όργανα πχ spectrum analyzer ή antenna analyzer.
Tώρα γίνεται στην περίπτωση που κάποιος όπως εγώ,πχ δεν διαθέτω τέτοιου είδους εργαλεία RF measurements?
Φιλικά SeAfasia

----------


## pez

[#97] -> [#98]

----------


## pez

[#97] -> [#98]

----------


## SV1JRT

.*

Μήπως να ανοίγατε ένα ΝΕΟ νήμα και να συνεχίσετε την συζήτηση σας εκεί,*
γιατί έχετε κάνει κατάληψη στο νήμα του ανθρώπου και το έχετε γεμίσει με άσχετα ως προς το θέμα και τις γνώσεις του ενδιαφερόμενου θέματα ? Εκτιμώ τις γνώσεις σας, αλλα πρέπει να σεβαστούμε και τον δημιουργό του νήματος....

.

----------


## pez

- Ευχαρίστως : ) - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## liat

Συνοψίζοντας τη μέχρι τώρα ανάλυση, εστιάζω στα κάτωθι (χωρίς να παραβλέπω τα υπόλοιπα)

5, 12, 16, 46, 73, 75,

----------


## pez

[#97] -> [#98]

----------


## liat

> [#97] -> [#98]



Με συγχωρείται (σχήμα λόγου) αλλά προς τι οι υποδείξεις;
Παραβλέπετε το γεγονός ότι είμαι ο εκκινητής του νήματος και ως εκ τούτου όφειλα να ενημερώσω τα μέλη που ασχολήθηκαν με το θέμα (μεταξύ αυτών κι εσάς) 
ότι διάβασα τις προτάσεις/σχόλια (όσα μπορούσα να κατανοήσω) και εν πάση περιπτώσει, με τις φτωχές γνώσεις που διαθέτω περί των ηλεκτρονικών, θεώρησα ως σημαντικά όσα κατέδειξα.
Τέλος, ευχαριστώ για μια ακόμη φορά όλα τα αξιοσέβαστα μέλη που συνέβαλαν στην κατανόηση του θέματος.

----------


## SV1JRT

Τελικά Γιάννη, έκανες "εγχείρηση" σε καμία από τις αντιστάσεις που πήρες απο τον Φανό ??

.

----------


## SRF

> Με συγχωρείται (σχήμα λόγου) αλλά προς τι οι υποδείξεις;
> Παραβλέπετε το γεγονός ότι είμαι ο εκκινητής του νήματος και ως εκ τούτου όφειλα να ενημερώσω τα μέλη που ασχολήθηκαν με το θέμα (μεταξύ αυτών κι εσάς) 
> ότι διάβασα τις προτάσεις/σχόλια (όσα μπορούσα να κατανοήσω) και εν πάση περιπτώσει, με τις φτωχές γνώσεις που διαθέτω περί των ηλεκτρονικών, θεώρησα ως σημαντικά όσα κατέδειξα.
> Τέλος, ευχαριστώ για μια ακόμη φορά όλα τα αξιοσέβαστα μέλη που συνέβαλαν στην κατανόηση του θέματος.




Λόγω του ότι έκαν μιά βόλτα και έριξα μιά ματιά στην κεραία σου... από κάτω στην διαγώνιο... ειλικρινά τι σόϊ "δίπολο" είναι αυτό? Εκτός και να δεν μπορούσα να δω το ήμισυ κάτω του! Σαν ένα μαστίγιο λ/4 φαίνεται... στα κάγκελα!

----------


## liat

> Λόγω του ότι *έκαν μιά βόλτα και έριξα μιά ματιά στην κεραία σου... από κάτω στην διαγώνιο*... ειλικρινά *τι σόϊ "δίπολο" είναι αυτό?* Εκτός και να δεν μπορούσα να δω το ήμισυ κάτω του! Σαν ένα μαστίγιο λ/4 φαίνεται... στα κάγκελα!



Έλα ρε πελώριε! Δε χτύπαγες το κουδούνι για καφεδάκι;
Μια χαρά δίπολο είναι. Με δύο στοιχεία, τηλεσκοπικά. Αμέ!!!! Με τα όλα του.
Στο κόκκινο βέλος είναι το κάτω στοιχείο.

DSCF0291.jpg

----------


## liat

> Τελικά Γιάννη, έκανες "εγχείρηση" σε καμία από τις αντιστάσεις που πήρες απο τον Φανό ??.



Περιμένω λίγο ακόμα να έρθει το Κ150 για να προγραμματίσω το pic 16f84, να δοκιμάσω το pll και μετά θα του βγάλω τα άντερα.
Κι εν τω μεταξύ θα πάρω και αντίσταση της προκοπής (diconex αν τη λέω καλά).

----------


## SeAfasia

> Περιμένω λίγο ακόμα να έρθει το Κ150 για να προγραμματίσω το pic 16f84, να δοκιμάσω το pll και μετά θα του βγάλω τα άντερα.
> Κι εν τω μεταξύ θα πάρω και αντίσταση της προκοπής (diconex αν τη λέω καλά).



γιατί σώνει και καλά να φτιάξεις dummy load; :Σκέψη:  :Σκέψη: 
Φτιάξε μια yagi "dummy load" ή j-pole ή μια dipole http://www.sm0vpo.com για το μπαλκόνι..... :Dancing:

----------


## liat

> γιατί σώνει και καλά να φτιάξεις dummy load;
> Φτιάξε μια yagi "dummy load" ή j-pole ή μια dipole http://www.sm0vpo.com για το μπαλκόνι.....



Κώστα το τεχνητό φορτίο μπορεί να παραβλεφθεί με την προϋπόθεση ότι η κεραία θα κατασκευαστεί σωστά ή εκτός αν πρόκειται για έτοιμη.

----------


## liat

Έχουμε και λέμε παλικάρια...
Παραγγέλθηκε από radio741 (μέσω ebay) *Dummy Load Resistor Hybrid Termination 250W 50Ohm DC-3Ghz 17-0357 DICONEX*
Θα με ξεκάνετε ρε σεις!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Σταματημό δεν έχουν οι δαπάνες.  :Smile:

----------


## giannis77

> Ναι την diamond SX-200. Τα στάσιμα με το δίπολο φαίνονται στην κόκκινη βελόνα. Με τη μπλε είναι τα στάσιμα με dummy.



Για να σου φύγει η απορία φτιάξε μια γέφυρα Wheatstone και αν ισορροπεί στο δίπολο δείχνει σωστά η γέφυρα  για περισσότερες πληροφορίες πως και γιατί εδώ http://sv1hag.blogspot.gr/2015/05/blog-post.html

----------


## SeAfasia

> Έχουμε και λέμε παλικάρια...
> Παραγγέλθηκε από radio741 (μέσω ebay) *Dummy Load Resistor Hybrid Termination 250W 50Ohm DC-3Ghz 17-0357 DICONEX*
> Θα με ξεκάνετε ρε σεις!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Σταματημό δεν έχουν οι δαπάνες.



τι σου είπα το μεσημερι; :Lol:

----------


## liat

> τι σου είπα το μεσημερι;



Ποιο απ' όλα Κώστα; Γέρος άνθρωπος ... που να θυμάμαι!!!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ποιο απ' όλα Κώστα; Γέρος άνθρωπος ... που να θυμάμαι!!!



*ό,τι θα σε πάει από μόνο του...*

----------


## liat

> *ό,τι θα σε πάει από μόνο του...*



Ναι, αλλά δε λες πως θα με πάει;  :whistle:

----------


## liat

> Τελικά Γιάννη, έκανες "εγχείρηση" σε καμία από τις αντιστάσεις που πήρες απο τον Φανό ??.



Σωτήρη αύριο στήνω το χειρουργικό τραπέζι και ανοίγω μια αντίσταση να δούμε τα ενδώτερα.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ναι, αλλά δε λες πως θα με πάει;



με ευρώ και υπομονή.... :Boo hoo!:  :Boo hoo!:  :hahahha:

----------


## SRF

> Έχουμε και λέμε παλικάρια...
> Παραγγέλθηκε από radio741 (μέσω ebay) *Dummy Load Resistor Hybrid Termination 250W 50Ohm DC-3Ghz 17-0357 DICONEX*
> Θα με ξεκάνετε ρε σεις!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Σταματημό δεν έχουν οι δαπάνες.



Τωρα αν σου πω... δεν ήξερες... ΔΕΝ ΡΩΤΑΓΕΣ  :Wink:  θα σου φανεί υπερβολή?

----------


## SeAfasia

> Τωρα αν σου πω... δεν ήξερες... ΔΕΝ ΡΩΤΑΓΕΣ  θα σου φανεί υπερβολή?



θα δημιουργήσω σύλλογο Donate..... :Lol:  :Boo hoo!:

----------


## liat

Γιώργο μου το 'χεις πει ξανά σε άλλο θέμα.  :Lol:  :Lol: 
Γηράσκω αεί ... (βάλε ό,τι θες)

----------


## staurosv

εγω παιδια  νομιζω οτι θελει  αντιστασεις ανθρακος  και οχι απλες

----------


## SV1JRT

> εγω παιδια  νομιζω οτι θελει  αντιστασεις ανθρακος  και οχι απλες



Χαχαχαχαχαχα.... Καλώς τον.
Λουκουμάκι στον φίλο μας που ξύπνησε αργοπορημένος....

.

----------


## SRF

> θα δημιουργήσω σύλλογο Donate.....



τι... θα μας δανείζετε άμα ξεμείνουμε από κανένα μετρητικό όργανο?  :Lol:

----------


## SeAfasia

> τι... θα μας δανείζετε άμα ξεμείνουμε από κανένα μετρητικό όργανο?



όχι.....θα προσφέρεις τα δικά σου στο σύλλογο.... :hahahha:

----------


## liat

> Τελικά Γιάννη, έκανες "εγχείρηση" σε καμία από τις αντιστάσεις που πήρες απο τον Φανό ??.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχικό μήνυμα από liat
> 
> ...



Το υπό μελέτη αντικείμενο μετά την επέμβαση:

IMG_20150508_144901.jpg Γδαρμένο επιφανειακά το στρώμα χρώματος
IMG_20150508_144919.jpg Εσωτερικά είναι σαν πορσελάνη (δεν κατάφερα να την κόψω ως προς τον διαμήκη άξονα)

----------


## nikos1

Ένα παράδειγμα τεχνικού φορτίου είναι βέβαια για 60 ohm Προς τεχνική ενημέρωση

P1080414.jpgP1080415.jpgP1080416.jpg

----------


## SV1JRT

> Το υπό μελέτη αντικείμενο μετά την επέμβαση:
> 
> IMG_20150508_144901.jpg Γδαρμένο επιφανειακά το στρώμα χρώματος
> IMG_20150508_144919.jpg Εσωτερικά είναι σαν πορσελάνη (δεν κατάφερα να την κόψω ως προς τον διαμήκη άξονα)




Πάρ' τες και δώσε τες στην υπαληλάρα του Φανού να τις κάνει γαργάρα.......
Γιατί dummy load με αυτές τις αντιστάσεις ΟΥΤΕ στον ύπνο σου δεν φτάχνεις !!

.

----------


## liat

> Ένα παράδειγμα τεχνικού φορτίου είναι βέβαια για 60 ohm Προς τεχνική ενημέρωση
> 
> P1080414.jpgP1080415.jpgP1080416.jpg



Πιστόνια είναι αυτά;  :Biggrin: 





> Πάρ' τες και δώσε τες στην υπαληλάρα του Φανού να τις κάνει γαργάρα.......
> Γιατί dummy load με αυτές τις αντιστάσεις ΟΥΤΕ στον ύπνο σου δεν φτάχνεις !!.



Το θέμα τελείωσε. Έτσι κι αλλιώς παραγγέλθηκε diconex.
Αν δεν κάνει κι αυτή ... πες μου που να στείλω τον λογαριασμό.  :Lol:

----------


## liat

Κατασκευάστηκε *νέο τεχνητό φορτίο*, όπως προτάθηκε από μέλη, με υβριδική αντίσταση diconex 250 watt.
Συνδέθηκε στη γέφυρα και τα αποτελέσματα ήταν μηδενικά στάσιμα.

Cal.jpg Calibrasion γέφυρας

Power.jpg Ένδειξη ισχύος

SWR-REF.jpg Μέτρηση SWR και REF

----------


## nikknikk4

απο που  παράγγειλες, κόστος ?

----------


## liat

> απο που  παράγγειλες, κόστος ?



Συνολικό κόστος 22,77€
Diconex: 15,17€ (ebay -rfandmicrowaves (Radio741)) Συμπεριλαμβάνονται μεταφορικά.
Ψήκτρα: 6,50€ (Φανός)
SO239: 1,10€ (Φανός)

----------

nikknikk4 (13-05-15)

----------

